# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  carski rez ili vaginalni porod

## Barbie

Drage viserotkinje koje ste imale iskustva i s jednim i dugim oblikom poroda, zanima me sta odabrati ako si u mogucnosti birati, sto je bezbolnije, nakon cega je brzi oporavak, vasa osobna iskustva.

Zahvaljujem!
Lijepi pozdrav!

----------


## Ancica

Vaginalni definitivno u svakom pogledu.

Moj je bio VBAC, odnosno prvo sam imala carski a onda vaginalni. Usporedba medu carskog i prirodnog mi je kao nebo i zemlja, iako sam imala "dobar carski", bez komplikacija s relativno brzim oporavkom.

----------


## Barbie

> Vaginalni definitivno u svakom pogledu.
> 
> Moj je bio VBAC, odnosno prvo sam imala carski a onda vaginalni. Usporedba medu carskog i prirodnog mi je kao nebo i zemlja, iako sam imala "dobar carski", bez komplikacija s relativno brzim oporavkom.


sto je VBAC?vaginalni bolji radi samog dozivljaja poroda, manje boli i brzi je oporavak ili iz kojeg razloga?

----------


## Ancica

VBAC=vaginal birth after cesarean (Sorry na akronimu  :Sad: )

vaginalni je bolji zbog dozivljaja poroda, dozivljaja odmah nakon poroda i oporavka nakon poroda.

Dozivljaj je bolji zato sto znas sto se desava, imas kontrolu, nemas straha da se "neces probuditi" (uvijek moze nekaj krivo otici na operaciji - operacija je operacija, kolko god "rutinska"), osjecas svoju bebu kako se sprema van, nisi "u magli".

Dozivljaj nakon poroda je neprocjenjivo bolji kod vaginalnog jer je zbog samog procesa tebi "jasno" da je to tvoja beba i imas odmah vezu s njom. Cim bebu izguras van ona je na tebi, u narucju ti i osjecaj pripadanja je istotrenutni.

Dok kod carskog cesto dolazi do odgadjanja tog trenutka jer dok se ti probudis iz narkoze i postanes svjesna gdje si, sto si, pored tebe lezi beba za koju znas da je tvoja ali opet "neznas". Meni je trebalo nekoliko dana da bas osjetim da je Petra MOJA. Bila je ona sa mnom cijelo vrijeme, odmah nakon operacije sa mnom u sobi 24 h (a sto bas nije uobicajeno u Hr rodilistima), al svejedno nam je trebalo da se zblizimo i uz dojenje i uz mazenje.

Oporavak se takoder ne moze usporedivati. Kod carskog je neminovno da imas ranu kojoj ce trebati sest tjedana da zacijeli. Ono sto je meni najteze palo je da u tim sretnim trenutcima nakon sto se Petra rodila ja se danima nisam smjela smijati, ili ako bi si dozvolila (odnosno drugima dozvolila da me nasmijavaju) onda bih to debelo platila bolovima u rani. Bilo kakvi pokreti koji zahtijevaju pokrete trbusnih misica (a iznenadila bi se za sto sve koristis trbusne misice) izazivaju u pocetku veliku bol zbog koje se moras kljukati ljekovima za smirenje bolova.  

Da bi dojila svoju bebu polozaj, posebno u pocetku, u kojem se mozes namjestiti igra kljucnu ulogu, a on ti je jako ogranicen nakon carskog. Ja sam se silila vec od drugog dana (prvi dan sam bila previse nadroksana) ustajati se svako malo i prosetati bar par koraka a i kod dojenja mi je najvise pasao sjedeci polozaj pa sam i zbog toga morala prolazit kroz bolove svako malo.

Ja sam dobro prosla jer nisam dobila infekciju ali znam cure koje su je zaradile pa im se zbog toga i oporavak znatno oduzio.

Za razliku od carskog, kad sam rodila vaginalno svega sam malo popucala a dan nakon sto sam rodila sam vec bila doma. Dan nakon dolaska doma sam provela cijelo popodne kod frendova na rodendanu njihove male. I to iako sam popucala. Ako ti se posreci s babicom i tvojim tkivom da ne popucas, onda si fakat na konju, oporavak je minimalan.

Da zakljucim, sa carskim si SIGURNA da ces snositi odredene negativne posljedice. Sa vaginalnim mozda hoces (a ako hoces onda ce najvjerojatnije biti puno manjeg inteziteta nego sa carskim) ili neces nikakve.

Naravno, carski kad je neophodan zbog komplikacija u porodu je bolja opcija od vaginalnog. Ali ako je sve OK onda je vaginalni puno bolja opcija.

----------


## Romina

Nemoj si želit carski,jel ja sam primjer da carski nosi komplikacije i potok suza.

----------


## Mamasita

Nisam viserotkinja, rodila sam samo jednom carskim rezom, ali mozda ti moje iskustvo bude od nekog znacaja.
Ja sam nakon 12-ak sati muke s trudovima i raznim, po meni nepotrebnim ljecnickim intervencijama, zavrsila na hitnom carskom. U trenutku kada su mi rekli da idem na carski osjetila sam olaksanje. Mislila sam si, samo da zaspem i da ovoj agoniji dode kraj.
Ali onda dolazi onaj dio nakon carskog.
Probudila sam se i cula glasove oko sebe, izmedu ostalih i glas MM-a. Pitali su me jesam li dobro. Nisam bila dobro. Nesto me stezalo u grlu i krkljala sam i mislila sam da se gusim i da umirem, a nisam im to mogla reci, niti sam se mogla pomaknuti. Onda sam pocela povracati i nakon toga nista, mrak, ne sjecam se sta je bilo. Valjda su me dodatno zdrogirali pa sam zaspala. Kad sam se ponovo probudila uhvatio me napadaj kaslja i ponovo sam mislila da umirem, ovaj put od bolova. Vjeruj mi, ne zelis znati kako boli rez kad se nakasljes, a ja sam imala nagon na kasljanje sljedeca tri dana (valjda od narkoze).  :Crying or Very sad:  
Kad su mi prvi put donjeli bebu, bila sam presretna, ali nesto je tu falilo...nije bilo neke velike ushicenosti i osjecaja povezanosti. Sto je najgore, vidjela sam ga samo na minutu, nisu mi dali da ga primim, a kamo li podojim. Tek sljedeci dan kad su mi ga donjeli na podoj, poceli smo nekako ponovno graditi tu povezanost koja nas je spajala devet mjeseci i bila, kako sam ja to osjecala, nekako nasilno prekinuta.
Oporavila sam se brzo, nakon 5 dana sam vec bila kod kuce, ali nikad necu prezaliti sto ga je tih prvih par tjedana MM nosio vise nego ja, sto mu je po noci on mjenjao pelene, a ne ja, jer je mene booooliloooo, sto u pocetku nisam uzivala u dojenju jer me booooliloooo, i sto me rez jos uvijek povremeno zaboli.
Nadam se da cu uskoro imati jos jednu bebicu i da cu uspjeti roditi prirodnim putem.

----------


## dijanam

> Drage viserotkinje koje ste imale iskustva i s jednim i dugim oblikom poroda, zanima me sta odabrati ako si u mogucnosti birati, sto je bezbolnije, nakon cega je brzi oporavak, vasa osobna iskustva.
> 
> Zahvaljujem!
> Lijepi pozdrav!


Draga Barbie,
carski nije "oblik poroda". On je ozbiljna kirurska intervencija i rodilja zapravo ne bi trebala imati mogucnost birati ako nema medicinskih indikacija za carski. Carski je opcija kada vaginalni porod ugrozava dijete ili majku.
Samo hrabro i s povjerenjem prema najljepsem dogadjaju u zivotu!

----------


## alisaskvo

carski rez se obavlja samo ako je to neophodno-rezanje je rezanje a ne porod a tek popratni užasi.ako možete rađati prirodno učinite to jer to i za bebu i za ženu najbolje  :Wink:

----------


## Mamita

carski rez je operacija i pri tome nosi sve rizikei posljedice operacije, a vaginalni porod je porod!

----------


## Romy

Obećajem ovaj tjedan napisati svoju priču s poroda (carski), mislim da ćeš nakon toga definitvno prestati razmišljati o carskom kao o mogućnosti!

----------


## Barbie

> Barbie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Drage viserotkinje koje ste imale iskustva i s jednim i dugim oblikom poroda, zanima me sta odabrati ako si u mogucnosti birati, sto je bezbolnije, nakon cega je brzi oporavak, vasa osobna iskustva.
> 
> Zahvaljujem!
> Lijepi pozdrav!
> 
> 
> ...


ne slazem se s tobom.danas je carski apsolutno oblik poroda, a u nekim bolnicama mozes cak i birati kako bi htjela roditi, a da ne govorim kako je vani isto tako.danas mnogo zena rada carskim rezom po svom izboru, ali naravno u dogovoru sa doktorom.mozda ti svaki doc mozda nece htjeti "odobriti" carski ako on nije nuzan, ali vec neki drugi hoce.poznato mi je puno takvih slucajeva, uvijek postoje nacini.
ionako, posto sam se naslusala raznih prica, mislim da jedinu pravu usporedbu mogu dati zene koje su iskusile oboje, a cak je i to individualno, no tuda iskustva nije naodmet cuti.

----------


## Janoccka

> danas mnogo zena rada carskim rezom po svom izboru, ali naravno u dogovoru sa doktorom.mozda ti svaki doc mozda nece htjeti "odobriti" carski ako on nije nuzan, ali vec neki drugi hoce.poznato mi je puno takvih slucajeva, uvijek postoje nacini


Kako žalosno....  :/

----------


## Sanjica

Moj treći porod je bio carski i nosim sve najljepše dojmove. Ali...

Ako ste ti i beba sasvim OK ako sve ide svojim prirodnim tokom, ne vidim zašto bi razmišljala o carskom? Jedino čega se možeš tako prestrašiti su možda bolni trudovi, no danas i tu postoji način da se porod doživi što bezbolnije i što ljepše. I carski boli - samo poslije.

Djeluješ mi kao osoba koja ima veze i mogućnosti za biranjem, pa ako je tako - odaberi "svog" doktora, "svoju" babicu, možda epiduralnu, muža na porodu, možda porod u vodi, možda u Rijeci pa da muž ostane s tobom i prenoćiti pa zajedno mazite svoju bebicu....

----------


## Romina

Mene je takav ''oblik poroda'' skoro stajao glave :/ Sve ovisi od osobe do osobe,Ako si želiš carski tko sam ja da twe odovorim....samo ti želim reći da to baš i nije idealan ''oblik poroda'' .Za mene je porod samo vaginalni porod,a carski mi je operacija.

----------


## Romina

Koliko imam tipfelera  :Embarassed:

----------


## JaMajka

I ja mislim da je carski rez ozbiljan kirurški zahvat nakon kojega žene danima ne mogu stati na noge i trpe veće ili manje bolove. 

Porod najviše boli u trenutku izgona kada ti je to ionako najmanje bitno i usredotočena si na sasvim druge stvari, a trudovi se jako lijepo daju ublažiti epiduralnom analgezijom koja je daleko prihvatljivija od carskog.

Ali, tko voli nek izvoli, iako vjerujem (t.j. nadam se) da će malo koji doktor pristati na takvo što bez medicinske indikacije.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> .Za mene je porod samo vaginalni porod,a carski mi je operacija.


  :Kiss:

----------


## ms. ivy

> Porod najviše boli u trenutku izgona...


netočno.   :Smile:  

izgon uopće ne mora boljeti.

----------


## buby

oba puta vaginalno 8) 
frendica prvi put carski, sada vaginalno - glasa za vaginalno 8) 

carski je operativni zahvat kada za to postoje indikacije
vaginalni je ipak prirodni završetak trudnoće

luna je dobro primjetila na jednom topicu da je sve više poroda sa malo medicin. intervencija, sve više prirodnih :D , bravo forumašice

----------


## ana.m

> Barbie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> danas mnogo zena rada carskim rezom po svom izboru, ali naravno u dogovoru sa doktorom.mozda ti svaki doc mozda nece htjeti "odobriti" carski ako on nije nuzan, ali vec neki drugi hoce.poznato mi je puno takvih slucajeva, uvijek postoje nacini
> 
> 
> Kako žalosno....  :/


Da, stvaro žalosno!

----------


## ana.m

Inače, ja sam rodila vaginalno, porod je bio težak i epi i šivanje. Ali sam drugi dan hodala. I nadam se i drugom prirodnom porodu.
Sjećam se još prije par godina kad bi netko spomenuo carski rez da je to bilo strašno. To je bilo onak, krajnja nužda. Jedino ako stvarno ovisi život majke ili dijeteta onda ok. A ovo "Idem na carski da rodim na taj i taj dan, da se ne muč i slično" mi je   :Crying or Very sad:  !

----------


## Romina

Nešto jaaaako bitno sam izostavila....puno veća bol od vaginalno poroda je ležati na intenzivnoj kao komad mesa ,gledati u mobitel sliku od bebe koju ti je muž uslikao,i brojiti sate da vidiš bebu.Ono nešto sveto u meni su mi uzeli i vratili nakon 27 sati.Da mou birati onda bih prvo mislila na dijete koje će bit toliko duo odvojeno od mene.Trudovi su me bolili i dobila sam samo neku injekciju protiv bolova,a sve ostalo sam odbila.Imala sam i temperaturu i još puno neugodnih detalja,ali ta bol je neusporediva sa onom kasnije,jel sam propustila najbitniji trenutak svojeg života,a to je rađanje Maurena

----------


## snoopygirl

ja sam rodila vaginalno, 12 sati, na vakum, i iako je bolilo, nisam ni u snu htjela carski-normalno da su rekli idemo,idemo, ali nisam vikala hoću carski. Carski rez je operacija i samim time nosi rizik i za bebu i za majku. Vaginalni - to je porod - prirodan (kolko tolko u ovim našim bolnicama), ali to je nešto što je priroda stvorila tako. Nije mi jasno kako neko sam može odlučivati hoće li carski ili vaginalno...Mene je porod preporodio i učinio jačom i svaki put kad pogledam svoje djete osjećam se ponosno, i nije mi žao ni jedne sekunde opake boli koja je kao nešto najbolnije u mom životu proizvela nešto najljepše u mom životu.
Zato se carski treba uzimati kao zadnja opcija poroda, a ne kao izbor

----------


## Sanjica

Ne znam kak vama, ali moji izgoni kod prva dva poroda uopće nisu bili povezani sa boli. To je bilo nešto svemirski i vanzemaljsko, kao u nekom drugom prostoru i vremenu....

----------


## Mirta30

rodila sam carskim, sve je bilo super, nije čak ni jako bolilo....
ali fali mi dio filma

----------


## jadro

ja sam rodila na carski jer sam morala (placenta praevia totalis), i naravno da onda i nema rasprave o izboru. Ali, ja bih ako ikad vise budem radjala voljela da to bude vaginalni porod. Prirodno je prirodno. Mozda nakon tog iskustva budem zalila za carskim, tko zna...iako nisam sigurna, jer meni je oporavak bio u grupi losijih

----------


## barakuda

Moja prijateljica je prvi puta rodila na carski rez, a drugi puta prirodno, i po njoj je prirodan porod puuuno laksi radi brzeg oporavka. Negdje sam na netu danas procitala da bebe koj su rodjene carskim rezom imaju slabiji imunitet, poslacu link kad ga nadjem.

----------


## apricot

Barbie, naravno da ćeš sama odlučiti... vjerujem da si se informirala i o jednom i o drugom.
Nazovi ti to "oblikom poroda", "operacijom", "nužnim zlom" ili "spasom"... kako hoćeš, ali, vjeruj mi, nema ljepšeg osjećaja od onoga koji te prožima u svijesti da rađaš svoje vlastito dijete. Da dijete izlazi iz tebe, da se na neki način odvajate...

Naravno, osim ako je medicinski opravdan carski rez - prije svega, život i zdravlje bebe i mame.

----------


## Daniela32

Ja sam prošla vaginalni porod i operaciju sličnu carskom rezu. Vaginalni porod mi je trajao 22,5 sata, pa zbog same te činjenice nije bio lagan. I događao se u ST rodilištu, pa je i to činjenica koja odnemaže. Međutim, meni je to najdivniji događaj u životu, možda zato što sam ga čekala 8,5 godina, i prošla bezbroj očajno bolnih postupaka na svom tijelu kako bi do poroda uopće došlo. Između ostalih, i tu operaciju (laparotomiju, isti rez). 

Oporavak nakon operacije je neusporediv. Prva 24 sata sam mislila da mi manijak nožem ruje po utrobi, a ja se ne mogu pomaknuti. Satima mi je trebao kisik da bih mogla normalno disati. Kašljanje je bilo kao mučenje u 18. stoljeću.

Pred porod su mi ponudili carski rez na izbor. Odbila sam kategorički. Zar da prespavam rođenje svoga djeteta? Da ga ne mogu uzeti 2 dana u naručje (ili s teškom mukom)? 

Za porod sam se psihički spremala ovdje. Prevodila dio Smjernica za normalni porod Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije, primala s radošću savjete cura da porod doživim kao posao, težak posao, ali posao. Da se ne bojim, da se skoncentriram na događaje. Da se saživim sa svojim tijelom, tako da duh i tijelo budu jedno, da što kvalitetnije i sretnije dočekam svoju bebu. Naučila sam da će mi u tom poslu pripomoći i razni hormoni - adrenalin koji nam pomaže da budemo junaci i u najtežim životnim situacijama, serotonin hormon sreće koji nam ne dozvoljava da bol doživljavamo na uobičajeni način.

Poznajem žene koje imaju jako nizak prag boli, koje padaju u nesvjest od uboda igle ili bolničkog mirisa. Sve su one najnormalnije rodile, i tvrde da su muke zaboravile onaj tren kad su ugledale svoje dijete. Možda je do hormona, a možda do obične ljubavi, ne znam, ali to je tako. Ja vjerujem da što je prirodniji porod, to se manje sijećaš boli a više ushićenja, jer ti nikakvi instrumenti niti lijekovi ne zbunjuju um. Kad bismo rađale okružene voljenim i potrebnim ljudima (napr. iskusna primalja, muž i mama ili sestra) i u ugodnom ambijentu, ja vjerujem da ni jedna od nas ne bi pričala o traumama s poroda (osim možda pokoji maleni postotak kod kojih se i ovako i onako dogode komplikacije).

----------


## barakuda

Evo linka koji sam obecala:
http://www.24sata.hr/articles/view/22833/

----------


## apricot

Prepisujem iz 24 sata i komentiram:

*Klasični porod, koliko god bio težak, pa čak i opasan*  :shock: , iznimno je dobar za probavu djeteta. Istraživnje na Sveučilišnoj bolnici u Freisburgu, pod vodstvom pokazalo je kako prolazeći kroz rodni kanal dijete proguta molekule bakterija neophodnih za probavni sustav, prenosi Nature. 
Naime, one "nauče" stanice da se ne bori protiv "dobrih" bakterija u našim crijevima koje su s nama u u simbiozi. Barem je tako kod štakora na kojima je ispitivanje napravljeno. Djeca rođena carskim rezom propuštaju "okidač " potreban za uspostavljanje imuniteta u crijevima te na probavne bakterije mogu odgovoriti upalnim procesima.  

Ovaj novinar je stvarno podoban za pisanje o porodu!

----------


## Amalthea

Slažem se, apri.

A i novine baš nisu neke...    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ana.m

Ja, kao što sam napisala nisam prošla carski i nadam se da ni neću. Sama pomisao da bevu nakon "poroda" jedva vidim dva dana mi je nezamisliva. Pa ovo kratko vrijeme kad bi ga odnosili na pregled i slične stvari mi je bila vječnost a kamoli dani... I da moram tamo biti do 10 dana...Užas!I još jedna stvar. Kad sam rodila, bez obzira koliko mi je bilo teško i bolno (bolni su bili trudovi i rezanje) nako nšto je Janko izašao, i nakon što sam ga primila, znala sam da bi to ponovila opet...

----------


## dijanam

> Barbie, naravno da ćeš sama odlučiti...


Meni to ne bi trebalo biti "naravno". Ali zaista. I zelim vjerovati da je to kod nas jos uvijek tako.

Nedavno sam bila na bolnickom tecaju u kojem se o carskom rezu govorilo u okviru dijela koji se zove "operativno dovrsenje poroda". Dakle, carski rez je operativno dovrsenje poroda. I ginekologinja je rekla nesto sto ovdje prenosim. Kaze kako se operacije abdomena smatraju jednim od najtezih operacija uopce. Ona tvrdi da je carski rez jos teza operacija, ne samo zato sto se tu radi o DVA zivota, vec i zato jer se radi o rizicnijem pacijentu, s drugacijim fizioloskim osobinama (tu je mislila na cinjenicu da trudnica ima veci volumen krvi, drugaciji tlak...).

Carski rez je dobar, dapace odlican, ali onda kada se vaginalni porod smatra rizicnim i on ne bi smio biti izbor.

----------


## maria71

da li je kao posljedica carskog moguća hipertenzija?

----------


## Barbie

Drage moje, 

sve jako zustro isticete kako je "prirodnan porod" ipak nesto naprirodnije i ja se u potpunosti slazem s vama. medutim,morate biti svjesne da je danas jako rijedak slucaj da zena rodi najprirodnije, znaci da ceka da sama od sebe dobije trudove, da joj sam od sebe pukne vodenjak i sl.na zalost bila sam u bolnici prije 2 tjedna i prvo popodne lezala u predradaoni jer nije bilo mjesta na odjelu, uzasno velika guzva, a noc sam provela u sobicku nasuprot radaone, cula i vidjela prakticki sve, docekala te noci rodenje 7 beba.sve zene koje su tu noc rodile -prirodno-dobile su drip, busili su im vodenjak i sl.pa zar je to prirodan porod?ne bih bas rekla, barem meni osobno ne zvuci kao prirodan porod, opet je sve inducirano i umjetno, tako da se stvarno da raspravljati sto je danas prirodno a sto ne. i sve prijateljice koje su nedavno rodile, u drugim bolnicama nego gdje sam ja bila, rodile su na isti nacin, inducirano. zapravo, mislim da jedinu pravu usporedbu mogu dati zene koje su rodile na oba nacina, dakle viserotkinje, mada su i to samo individualna iskustva kao sto je i svaka trudnoca drugacija i individualna.prihvacam svako misljenje i iskutvo i nemam nikakvih predrasuda niti prema jednom nacinu poroda, samo mi je malo nejasno i nelogicno, kako zena koja nije iskusila oboje moze tako zustro zagovarati samo jednu stranu.
lijepi pozdrav svima!

----------


## Amalthea

Barbie,

ja imam osjećaj da bi ti svakako željela carski rez, a ovdje želiš naći podršku toj odluci. Iako te cure pokušavaju od toga odvrnuti, mislim da si ti svoju odluku već donijela. Sretno.

(Na kraju - carski rez je ipak operacija - porod to nije.)

----------


## anchie76

> sve zene koje su tu noc rodile -*prirodno*-dobile su drip, busili su im vodenjak i sl.pa zar je to prirodan porod?ne bih bas rekla, barem meni osobno ne zvuci kao prirodan porod


Pa naravno da to nije prirodan porod.  To je vaginalni porod!  To si htjela reci, ne?   :Smile:  

A sto nosi prirodan porod sa sobom?  Definitivno nista od ovoga sto si ti u svom postu spomenula... Imamo mi tu lijepih prica prirodnih poroda.  A ovo sto ti spominjes je vaginalni porod, koji istina je prirodniji od carskog, ali uz dobivanje dripa, busenje vodenjaka itd. nikako ga se ne moze nazvati prirodnim porodom, zar ne?   :Wink:

----------


## Ancica

> prihvacam svako misljenje i iskutvo i nemam nikakvih predrasuda niti prema jednom nacinu poroda, samo mi je malo nejasno i nelogicno, kako zena koja nije iskusila oboje moze tako zustro zagovarati samo jednu stranu.
> lijepi pozdrav svima!


Vidi gore:




> Vaginalni definitivno u svakom pogledu. 
> 
> Moj je bio VBAC, odnosno prvo sam imala carski a onda vaginalni. Usporedba medu carskog i prirodnog mi je kao nebo i zemlja, iako sam imala "dobar carski", bez komplikacija s relativno brzim oporavkom.





> frendica prvi put carski, sada vaginalno - glasa za vaginalno  
> 
> carski je operativni zahvat kada za to postoje indikacije 
> vaginalni je ipak prirodni završetak trudnoće





> Moja prijateljica je prvi puta rodila na carski rez, a drugi puta prirodno, i po njoj je prirodan porod puuuno laksi radi brzeg oporavka.

----------


## maria71

> da li je kao posljedica carskog moguća hipertenzija?


ajde mi please odgovorite

----------


## Barbie

> Barbie,
> 
> ja imam osjećaj da bi ti svakako željela carski rez, a ovdje želiš naći podršku toj odluci. Iako te cure pokušavaju od toga odvrnuti, mislim da si ti svoju odluku već donijela. Sretno.
> 
> (Na kraju - carski rez je ipak operacija - porod to nije.)


wrong!donjela sam bas suprotnu odluku, ako bude sve ok da sve ide "prirodno".samo me zanimaju razlicita iskustva i misljenja!doma strogo mirujem, pa na taj nacin prikracujem vrijeme i informiram se.that's all.

----------


## Amalthea

Ajd' baš mi je drago da sam bila u krivu.   :Heart:

----------


## Barbie

> Barbie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sve zene koje su tu noc rodile -*prirodno*-dobile su drip, busili su im vodenjak i sl.pa zar je to prirodan porod?ne bih bas rekla, barem meni osobno ne zvuci kao prirodan porod
> 
> 
> Pa naravno da to nije prirodan porod.  To je vaginalni porod!  To si htjela reci, ne?   
> 
> A sto nosi prirodan porod sa sobom?  Definitivno nista od ovoga sto si ti u svom postu spomenula... Imamo mi tu lijepih prica prirodnih poroda.  A ovo sto ti spominjes je vaginalni porod, koji istina je prirodniji od carskog, ali uz dobivanje dripa, busenje vodenjaka itd. nikako ga se ne moze nazvati prirodnim porodom, zar ne?


to je danasnja realnost i svakodvevnica.vjerujem da ima prekrasnih prica potpunog prirodnog poroda, no mislim da su one u usporedbi s ovim induciranim i carskim vrlo, vrlo rijetke!

----------


## anchie76

> to je danasnja realnost i svakodvevnica.vjerujem da ima prekrasnih prica potpunog prirodnog poroda, no mislim da su one u usporedbi s ovim induciranim i carskim vrlo, vrlo rijetke!


Pa trenutno je nazalost to jos uvijek svakodnevica, ali to se mijenja!  A mijenja se svaki put kad zena inzistira da je puste da rodi bez intervencija, a toga je u zadnje vrijeme sve vise i vise  :D

----------


## Natasa30

> dijanam prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Barbie prvotno napisa
> ...


Ovo za vani nije istina osim ako si pokondirena tikva kao Viktorija Bekam.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Ako imas iole normalnog doktora vani on ti ni u ludilu nece radait carski ako za to nema razloga. Carski definitivno ne spada u oblike poroda nego u medicinsku intervenciju. Istina je da doktori zenama koje su vec rodile na carski ponude istu opciju i po drugi ili treci put ali nikad zeni koja radja prvi put ili onoj koja eto tek tako dodje i kaze ja bi.

I ja bi pobjedila 30 miliona na lottu ali nemere  :Smile:

----------


## Barbie

> Barbie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dijanam prvotno napisa
> ...


* 
?????????????*

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

za Natasu30   :Grin:  
ja potpisujem za doktore u Grazu

----------


## Ancica

Ja potpisujem za doktore u Kanadi  :Smile:

----------


## Natasa30

A ja za u Kanadi i u Nizozemskoj  :Smile:

----------


## dijanam

Ja mogu potpisati za ovu prije spomenutu zadarsku lijecnicu koja je na moj jasan kratak upit "da li zena moze traziti carski bez mediciniskih indikacija" odgovorila jasno i kratko "ne moze".
Nisam ni ja gljiva, znam da je sve moguce, ali teoretski se to dakle ne bi smjelo.
Barbie sretno! Iskreno ti zelim da razlog zbog kojeg si na mirovanju ne bude i razlog zbog kojeg ces biti kandidat za carski.

----------


## dalmatinka

Ja znam jednu koja je žarko htjela na carski da izbjegne bolove  :Wink:  
I , kako u Zadru nije mogla naći liječnika koji bi je podržao u naumu , otišla
u Split. Iznajmila stan , napravila  organizaciju , ( najvjerovatnije i liječniku
dala kuverticu) .... i kad su je počeli vatati trudovi ( prije termina) , nije
bilo slobodnog anesteziologa.... i ženska fino rodila prirodnim putem :D

----------


## Sanjica

Kakav ti je to kraj priče? Šta je bilo dalje, kakvi su joj bili dojmovi?  :Wink:

----------


## seni

ja ne bih nista mogla potpisati za lijecnice/ke u austriji.
imam samo svoje iskustvo i iskustvo prijateljica, ali nisam sigurna da bih opcenito mogla reci da li je carski rez "samo po zelji" moguc ili nemoguc.

ali posto vidim da to svi bez podastiranja zakona, statistika i slicno rade   :Grin:  , ja cu eto reci da mislim da je to u austriji,  pogotovo u privatnim bolnicama moguce.

bez obzira sto carski rez za mene osobno nije opcija (osim u slucaju da se radi o zivotu mome ili moga djeteta), prilicno me zgroze netoleratni nastupi koji bi nesto zabranjivali. 

mislim da je put danasnje medicine svoj napredak treba traziti u prosirivanju a ne smanjivanju izbora.

jedna je ogromna raazlika izmedu zalagaanja za pravo na prirodni porod i zelje za zabranom drugacijih zelja i stajalista.

----------


## ina

Eto još jedno mišljenje. Probala prvo carski, pa vaginalni ( silom prilika skroz prirodni!). Carski fizički puuuuuuuuuuuuuuno lakši, sa bržim oporavkom, ali psihički... To je druga pjesma. Mislim da sam nakon drugog poroda imala skroz drugi stav i osjećaje. Pa zaključak - iako je vaginalni bio puno bolniji i sa težim oporavkom uvijek bi njega birala. Da,  moram napomenuti da sam imala jako brzi porod, dakle ne radi se o teškom porodu ( u 9 došla, u 9,40 u box, u 10,40 rodila).

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.pregnancy-info.net/c-sect...lications.html 
> 
> Cesarean Section Complications 
> 
> When a cesarean is done, the risks and benefits of the procedure need to be weighed. This includes looking at the added benefits and risks of doing a cesarean or of birthing the child vaginally. Sometimes the benefits of the cesarean will outweigh the risks and sometime the vaginal birth benefits will outweigh the risks of the cesarean. 
> 
> Cesarean birth is major surgery, and, as with other surgical procedures, risks are involved. The estimated risk of a woman dying after a cesarean birth is less than one in 2,500 (the risk of death after a vaginal birth is less than one in 10,000). These are estimated risks for a large population of women. Individual medical conditions, such as some heart problems, may make the risk of vaginal birth higher than cesarean birth. 
> 
> Risks for the Baby 
> ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Marsden Wagner u svom članku Choosing Caesarean Section navodi sljedeće: 
> 
> Citat: 
> http://www.marsdenwagner.com/chooseall.html 
> ... 
> 
> Risks to the baby 
> 
> For whatever reasons women choose CS, very few are clearly informed about fetal risks. In an emergency CS where the baby has developed a problem during the labor, the risks to the baby of doing the CS will likely be outweighed by the risks to the baby of not doing it. In an elective CS where the baby is not in trouble, the risks to the baby of doing a CS still exist, meaning the woman who chooses CS puts her baby in unnecessary danger. That some women are choosing CS strongly suggests women are not told this scientific fact. 
> ...

----------


## Romina

ja sam bila prvi teški slučaj na Sv.Duhu nakon carskog  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## macek

> ja sam bila prvi teški slučaj na Sv.Duhu nakon carskog


Romina, kakve si komplikacije imala?

----------


## Deaedi

Ja sam rodila na carski. Prva bebe, na zadak. Dogovorila sam carski 10tak dana prije termina. Nisam željela riskirati da dobijem trudove. Nisam požalila. Epiduralna, cijelo vrijeme budna, bebu sam dobila odmah u narucje, i opet su mi je donijeli da se mazim s njom dok me šivaju. 
Slijedeći porod (ako ga bude) želim opet isključivo na carski.To je moj izbor.Čula sam neka loša iskustva od žena koje poznajem a rodile su vaginalno ili na hitan carski nakon neuspješnog vaginalnog poroda. Moje iskustvo sa carskim je bilo dobro i namjeravam ga ponoviti.
A šta se tiče indikacija, uvijek u ZGB možeš naći doktora koji će ti omogućiti da odbereš kako želiš roditi, sa ili bez medicinskih indikacija. Osim toga, medicina nije egzaktna znanost, pa je i pojam šta je za kojeg doktora indikacija za carski, sasvim relativan. Uglavnom, za mene je carski način poroda i zalažem se da svaka žena ima pravo odbrati kako će roditi.

----------


## ASTRA

Romina??!

----------


## Romina

napisat ću sve čim uhvatim sekundicu

----------


## dh

> Ja sam rodila na carski. Prva bebe, na zadak. Dogovorila sam carski 10tak dana prije termina. Nisam željela riskirati da dobijem trudove. Nisam požalila. Epiduralna, cijelo vrijeme budna, bebu sam dobila odmah u narucje, i opet su mi je donijeli da se mazim s njom dok me šivaju. 
> Slijedeći porod (ako ga bude) želim opet isključivo na carski.To je moj izbor.Čula sam neka loša iskustva od žena koje poznajem a rodile su vaginalno ili na hitan carski nakon neuspješnog vaginalnog poroda. Moje iskustvo sa carskim je bilo dobro i namjeravam ga ponoviti.
> A šta se tiče indikacija, uvijek u ZGB možeš naći doktora koji će ti omogućiti da odbereš kako želiš roditi, sa ili bez medicinskih indikacija. Osim toga, medicina nije egzaktna znanost, pa je i pojam šta je za kojeg doktora indikacija za carski, sasvim relativan. Uglavnom, za mene je carski način poroda i zalažem se da svaka žena ima pravo odbrati kako će roditi.


Imam jedno pitanje vezano za carski, a to je da li te skroz uspavaju ili ne i o čemu to ovisi?
Pozdrav :?

----------


## vita

Prvu bebu sam rodila carski-hitna spinalna zbog stanja bebe,a sad sam trudnica i definitivno bi voljela na ponovni carski jer se bojim ponovo sve prolaziti i prisjećati se lošeg iskustva-beba ni izdahu snaga a ti čekaš kad ćeš doći na red u salu,a trud za trudom stiže!Voljela bi dogovoriti carski,jer razlika između bebaća će biti 2g i 5mj a koliko čujem preporučuje se ženama minimalno 2g za ponovnu trudnoću!

----------


## ina

dh, hitni carski ide uglavnom na opću, a dogovoreni možeš izabrati opću ili spinalnu.

----------


## Deaedi

Koliko sam ja tamo skužila, dogovoreni carski ide na spinalnu anesteziju, ukoliko nema nekih kontraindikacija, npr. neki problemi s kralješnicom i sl. Opća anestezija je uglavnom za hitni carski, jer je brža, duže traje i naravno, ako ima nekih problema vjerojatno nije dobro da je pacijent budan. 

Kraj mene je u intenzivnoj ležala cura sa hitnog carskog i mogu ti reči da buđenje iz opće anestezije djeluje malo zastrašujuće. Oko nje je bila hrpa liječnika, sestara, drmaju je, glasno govore, ispituju je jel vam dobro, jel nas čujete, proobudite se...A ona je bila sva obamrla, glava joj pada...Joj, grozno...Bilo mi je drago kaj sam imala spinalnu. Znam da su neke cure na forumu pisale da su imale posljedica od spinalne, kod mene je sve proslo super. Ni glavoblje, ni križoblje, ni mučnine...Ma sam carski je bio jedno od najboljih iskustava. Muka slijedi kasnije, na babinjama...

----------


## NICOLE

Ja sam rodila Nicole na carski zbog zatka u potpunoj anesteziji.Operacija je počela u 0910 a u 0950 bila sam budna a u 1030 vidjela sam Nicole da bi od 1400 bila samnom non-stop.Nikakve posljedice nisam imala a i oporavila sam se jako brzo već 7 dan po izlasku iz bolnice išle smo u dugu šetnju.U svakom slučaju preporučam da se nakon operacije proba što više dizati i hodati ( do wc-a..) jer će se tijelo brže oporaviti a rez naravno da malo boli.Uglavnom za 30 dana me čeka drugi porod i dr. me sada nagovara na vaginalni no s obzirom da je beba malo veća pratit će me pa će odlučiti a možda odem i dr.-u koji me operirao pa da vidim što kaže.Rekli su mi da mi jedino nebi dali epiduralnu zbog ako se ne varam rupture maternice .E da ja sam isto išla na planirani carski 3 dana prije termina.

----------


## ina

Možeš dobiti epiduralnu, ovo im je još jedan od izgovora da ti je nedaju. Ionako će te pratiti ctg-om, pa će po njemu vidit jel sve uredu i nedajbože rupturu. Nemoj brinuti rupture su jako rijetke otkad se carski radi horizontalnim rezom.

----------


## inijica

Rodila sam na carski prije tri godine, beba je bila na zadak (3760g), i nemam ništa loše za reći!  Bio je dogovoreni, lijepo su me uspavali, kćer su mi dali na dojenje čim sam se osvijestila( nakon 2-3 h), poslije je bila samnom u sobi cijeli dan! 
Rana me je bolila samo kod micanja, za što smo svi primali lijekove tako da je to bila minimalna bol. Prošla sam porod bez trudova, bez bolova i ne mogu zamisliti da netko voli više svoje dijete nego ja svoje, bez obzira na vaginalni porod. A i šta je sa onim ženama koje svoje dijete ne žele ni vidjeti danima nakon poroda zbog boli koje su pretrpile! Uglavnom, sve je to relativno, svatko to doživljava drugačije.
Trebam roditi drugo dijete za mjesec dana i idem na vaginalni. Nadam se da će sve biti ok, pa da probam i to čudo! 

DA ZAKLJUČIM:
Ja jesam za vaginalni porod, ali moj carski je stvarno bio ok, i oporavak!

----------


## ms. ivy

tri zatka na carski, nevjerojatno...

----------


## ina

inijica- sretno na vaginalnom i da sve bude ok. A da je drugačije to je. Nije stvar da više voliš dijete nakon normalnog poroda, nego je stvar u nečem što se neda opisati. I ja sam prije drugog poroda mislila kao i ti, ali sad više ne mislim tako. Nisam od onih koje će porod opisivati idealistički i romantičarski, ali ipak je to nekih čarobnih pet minuta koje ti fale nakon carskog i kad pogledam svoju drugu bebu sjetim se da sam joj ja pomogla da konačno ugleda ovaj veliki svijet i nekako sam jako ponosna na to. ( sad kad poročitam ovaj post čini mi se da je bolje vratiti se na konstataciju da se to neda opisati)

----------


## yvet

Ja sam probala oba-prvi put carski nakon 12 sati dripa zbog disproporcije, a sada rodila vaginalno za tri sata nakon bušenja vodenjaka i drip dobila pred kraj poroda i to vrlo slabo (moj doživljaj!-mislim za drip). Oporavak se ne može usporediti iako sam se ja nakon carskog super brzo oporavila, sada mi je bilo čudesno da sam par sati nakon poroda se išla tuširati a drugi dan već skoro normalno hadala po hodniku!
Ako nema medicinskih razloga-glasam za vaginalni porod!

----------


## Sanjica

Šta je čudno za tri zadka na carski? Ne mogu a da se ne sjetim moje dvije kolegice koje su svoje, do tada žive i zdrave bebice, na zadak vaginalno zauvijek izgubile.   :Sad:

----------


## inijica

cure, baš ste me ohrabrile! Sad imam još veću želju za vaginalnim.  Žudim za brzim oporavkom da se mogu što prije vratiti doma svojoj princezi bez koje ne znam kako ću izdržati u bolnici.  Nadam se da će trudovi ići normalno da me ne stave na carski da napokon vidim kakav je to poseban neopisiv osjećaj? Iako me frka trudova, ali me razvesele cure koje pišu da im nije bilo strašno. 
Termin mi je 27. 06. pa ću vam javit kako je prošlo. 
E, da! Imam jednu nedoumicu! Ako netko nešto zna ili je prošla prvi na carski a drugi vaginalno uz EPIDURALNU - pa nek mi nešto posta. 
HVALA CURE, OVAJ FORUM JE ZAKON.
Pusa seki Andiko što me nagovorila!

----------


## andiko

you are so welcome, my dearest sister. Iako tebe stvarno treba nagovarat. Nadam se da ces nam postat i svoju pricu s poroda. A nadam se da ce ti i porod bit lagan, jer to valjda znaci da i mene ceka slicno  8)

----------


## yvet

Ako si prvi put rodila carski, ne možeš dobiti epiduralnu za vaginalni-razlog je taj da postoji mala mogućnost da rez počne pucati a tada ti osjećaš bol.S epiduralnom ništa ne osjećaš pa može doći do problema ako se nešto počne događati (da rez pukne je vrlo mala mogućnost, ali ipak postoji). U jednom dijelu trudova mene je svuda bolilo i nikako nisam bila sigurna jesu li tada trudovi ili između njih i doktori i babice su se odmah ustrčali i ispitivali me: gdje boli, jel trud, pipali me po rezu, međutim to su bili trudovi i s rezom je bilo sve OK. Više su pazili na mene i poslije poroda, i brinuli se da ne dođe do unutarnjeg krvarenja.

----------


## ina

Može se dobiti epiduralna nakon carskog.

----------


## frogy

Moja prijateljica je  nakon carskog rodila s epiduralnom, dakle može se roditi

----------


## leonisa

> dh, hitni carski ide uglavnom na opću, a dogovoreni možeš izabrati opću ili spinalnu.


i ako zdravstveno zadovoljavas neke uvjete (cak i visok tlak igra ulogu)

(ja sam rodila pod spinalnom zbog placente praevije i nisam pozalila ni sekunde- fenomenalan zahvat, doktori, oporavak!)

----------


## Vodenjak

> (ja sam rodila pod spinalnom zbog placente praevije i nisam pozalila ni sekunde- fenomenalan zahvat, doktori, oporavak!)


Potpisujem, plakao je on a i ja s njim...

----------


## dijanam

> Može se dobiti epiduralna nakon carskog.


Moze se, ali nije bas mudro zbog ovog sto pise yvet. Ali vjerojatno igra ulogu i to koliko je vremena proslo od carskog.

----------


## ina

Nema veze koliko je prošlo (to što se tiče epiduralne, inače se naravno preporuča ne manje od 2 ni više od 5 godina razmaka između carskog i druge trudnoće). I to što y. kaže se kontrolira ctg-om, ionako te pojačano nadziru u porodu nakon carskog, a rupture su iznimno rijetke otkad se radi rez u donjem segmentu maternice i poprečno.

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> (ja sam rodila pod spinalnom zbog placente praevije i nisam pozalila ni sekunde- fenomenalan zahvat, doktori, oporavak!)
> 
> 
> Potpisujem, plakao je on a i ja s njim...


takodjer! zapravo su me smirivali da mogu nastaviti zahvat  :Laughing:

----------


## anchi

Meni je ova tema jako zanimljiva! Naime, ja si JAAAKO želim vaginalni ful prirodan porod bez intervencija, ali sam na zadnjem pregledu skužila da me moj doktor lagano priprema za carski. Ima nekoliko razloga tome: moja tjelesna konstitucija (jako sam sitna), ali još veći razlog je moja dvoroga maternica (u biti nije jako podijeljena, septum postoji i ona izgleda razvučeno). Ja pretpostavljam da se zbog toga beba možda neće moći okrenuti pred porod jer se jako lijepo smjestio popreko tj. točno u smjeru razvučenosti maternice. Imam ja još vremena do poroda i nadam se da će se situacija ipak promijeniti... Carski po meni nije porod...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ina

Što se konstitucije tiče, teško da si sitnija od mene- 161cm, 47kg, hlače broj 36...

----------


## Liebe

"preporuča ne manje od 2 ni više od 5 godina razmaka između carskog i druge trudnoće"

Ne kužim? Zašto ne više od 5 godina?

----------


## ivana7997

> Carski po meni nije porod...


eh, da sam to vidjela nakon prvog poroda.. tj. nakon prvog carskog.

ok, carski nije porod. ali je zavrsetak trudnoce. u nekim situacijama, jedini moguci. 

nemoj se koncentrirati samo na to 'samo da ne bude carski jer to nije porod'. vidi je li moguce drukcije, nastoj oko toga, ali ako ne bude, ipak si mama.

----------


## leonisa

odlicno...moja L. nije porodjena. jel onda rodjena? jesam li je ja rodila?
osjetila svaki trzaj, pritisak, guranje, izvlacenje?? izasla je malo sjevernije...pa sta! da je izasla juzno mozda danas ne bi bila di je sada!
da sam gledala na svoje egoisticne prohtjeve danas mozda ne bi bila mama ili pak mama zdrave curice.

i dalje ne zalim jer imam predivnu kcer!!!!

----------


## leonisa

i mislim da je to najbitnije i da o tome trebaju razmisljati (buduce) mame!

----------


## Deaedi

Leonisa, pa mi koje smo rodile na carski ili nismo dojile (kao ja) za neke u stvari valjda nismo ni mame...  :Laughing:  

Pa i moja pedijatrica je komentirala na prvom dolasku: pa zato vi mama tako dobro izgledate, kad se niste mucila s porodom. Mislim stvarno komentar jednog doktora. A nije uopce pitala koje su bile indikacije za carski.

Ma pusti, tak ti je to u zivotu...
Npr., jedna nasa poznanica cija beba je isto bila na zadak, inzistirala na prirodnom porodu - rezultat: nakon 24h mucenja hitan carski, jedva oboje ostali zivi: Sv. Duh, prije godinu dana. Ali bitno da si je ona u glavu utupila prije poroda da je bitno roditi vaginalno, pa bez obzira na savjete doktora. Ja sam joj rekla: pa kaj si onda uopce isla radjati u bolnicu ako ti vise znas o porodima od njih, mogla si se sama poroditi doma. I ona je onda priznala da je bila, citiram nju, da se netko ne bi uvrijedio: "bila sam glupa i naivna, pod utjecajem nekih kvazi-medicinskih clanaka sa net-a".

----------


## Vodenjak

> Carski po meni nije porod...


Želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta, da rodiš vaginalno, da nema potrebe za carskim rezom. Do sada me na ovome forumu nije ništa toliko pogodilo kao ova izjava. Osjećam se kao građanin drugog reda.

----------


## maria71

a i ja x puta

no već će se netko nać tko će nam objasnit da smo krivo shvatile i da ne razumijemo napisano

pa onda ne znam što mi je gore,ovakve izjave ili poricanje

----------


## Vodenjak

Ma shvatila sam ja, to je njeno osobno mišljenje i njen stav (ne misli ona na mene), ali poslije rođenog mrtvog djeteta vaginalnim putem i drugog carskim rezom, ovakve izjave... Stvarno se osjećam manje vrijednom...

----------


## Liebe

Užasav se izjava poput one da porod carskim nije porod ili da žene koje ne doje nisu prave majke.

Rodila sam carski rezom. Naglašavam RODILA jer nitko drugi umjesto mene nije prošao ni neizvjesnost što se dešava u 10 prenošenih dana niti da li će sve biti ok i na vrijeme niti je netko umjeso mene prošao oporavak i vrlo teško i bolno dojenje. Sve sam to prošla sama, naravno uz svog supruga i svoje dijete. 

Priče o tome da žene koje rode carskim rezom ne mogu dojiti i sve takve trivijalne fore su čista glupost. Dojila sam 6 i pol mjeseci. 

Sve je to previše individualno da bi se išta moglo generalizirati, ali ne dam nikome da banalizira moj porod i moju ljubav prema mom djetetu.

----------


## Frida

Anchi mene je dok također pripremao na carski (ako se sjećaš prosvjeda tu smo negdje s građom) ali je isto tako svaki puta naglašavao da bi njemu bio draži vaginalni porod i tako je na kraju i bilo, bebica se okrenula, imala sam gotovo savršen vaginalni porod, bebica je bila relativno sitna (UZV u 38 tjednu procjenjena na 3030, rođena sa 2750), na kraju se priroda pobrinula za sve!

----------


## ina

....Ne više od 5 godina jer šav postaje tvrđi, tj slabije rastezljiv. To naravno nije zapreka, nego samo idealni period. Ima i tu na forumu cura kaj su trudne samo nekoliko mjeseci nakon carskog...

----------


## ina

A za ove izjave je bolje da ih se jednostavno ignorira, možda stvarno nije tak mislila, a možda nije uopće mislila.

----------


## ms. ivy

je l' moguće da nitko od vas nije shvatio što je anchi mislila?

ako se odmaknete od činjenice da ste vi rodile carskim rezom i pokušate hladne glave pročitati njezin post, zar ne vidite da je htjela reći: želim da moje tijelo iznese trudnoću i donese moju bebu na svijet, želim da porod bude logičan završetak tih devet mjeseci i da to odradim svojim snagama. 

ja iskreno sumnjam da je anchi dovela pitanje opravdanost carskog u situacijama kad su mama i beba ugrožene, ona je samo poželjela da se nađe u takvoj situaciji i da rodi na način koji smatra najboljim i najljepšim.

----------


## Mamasita

Ja sam rodila carskim i mene recimo ta anchina izjava uopće nije uvrijedila.
Sigurna sam da ona nije omala namjeru nikoga uvrijediti, možda se samo malo nespretno izrazila.
Al' eto, uvijek ima onih koji su osjetljivi, što je, naravno, isto u redu, pa ne možemo svi biti isti...
A ja se sad pitam kako uopće napisati ovdije svoje mišljenje a da se netko ne uvrijedi?

----------


## ms. ivy

> ona je samo poželjela da se nađe u takvoj situaciji


da se NE nađe u takvoj situaciji, naravno.

----------


## ina

Potpisujem Mamasita. Puno nas je...

----------


## Ancica

Ja sam rodila na carski i ne smatram da je on porod. On je operacija. U nasem slucaju operacija koja je bila neizbjezna i morala se uciniti da bismo ja i beba ostale zive i zdrave, al on porod sigurno nije bio. Barem ne u mom poimanju poroda.

----------


## Mamasita

omala=imala, ovdije=ovdje

----------


## apricot

> A ja se sad pitam kako uopće napisati ovdije svoje mišljenje a da se netko ne uvrijedi?


Nažalost, nikako  :/

----------


## mamazika

Ja sam dva puta rodila na carski, prvi puta s trudovima (2 dana) - film se prekida kad je počeo nagon na tiskanje i zapravo se osjećam više zakinutom u tom prvom, nego u drugom carskom koji je napravljen nakon pucanja vodenjaka, bez ijednog truda. Prvo dijete ne bi mogla roditi zbog disproporcije, a drugo bi vjerojatno prošlo da je bila druga situacija.
A da carski nije porod... onda možemo reći da ni porod pod epiduralnom nije porod, jer ne boli i ne osjećaš što bi normalno osjetila.

----------


## Ancica

Kuzim ja mamazika kaj ti hoces reci i logicno mi je. Al pod epiduralnom se beba rada ipak onako kako je to, kolko tolko priroda zamislila, kroz rodni kanal. Meni je carski operacija, nije mi porod. Al sve ti je to semantika. Svatko si ga treba zvat onak kak hoce, i nitko se ne bi trebao osjecat povrijedenim zato kaj si netko drugi nekak drugacije to zamislja. Mada, lako je to za rec. Kuzim ja i zakaj bi se netko povrijedio da mu netko veli da nije imao porod jer je imao carski jer to odmah povlaci i nekakav osjecaj krivice, koliko god on neopravdan (odnosno, da te netko moze optuzit da si manje majka jer kao nisi imala porod nego si rodila na carski).

Samo sam htjela reci da meni carski nije porod vec operacija. Ja sam Petru rodila putem operacije. Robija sam rodila putem poroda. (nemam pojma kak je u znanstvenom rjecniku ovo razrijeseno. mislim da ni tamo nije. sve nam je to u nasim glavama.)

----------


## Mony

Uopce ne znam zasto se raspravlja o tome je li carski porod ili nije, kada samo znacenje rijeci _porod_ govori da jest.
Samo je tehnika drugacija.
I misljenja.
A ona bi trebala biti utemeljena na iskustvu.
Prema tome, ne mogu one koje nisu rodile na carski tvrditi da carski nije porod. Kad je. 
A to kako se rodilja osjeca u trenutku takvog poroda ovisi o okolnostima, a i o uvjetima. U Hr vjerojatno se jos uvijek jako malo rodilja nakon carskog osjeca da su rodile, jer im bebu odmah oduzmu, neke ju ni ne vide odmah nakon jer su pod opcom anestezijom, leze zatim na odjelu gdje se bebe ne nose - osjecaj je vrlo cudan i dvojak - neizmjerna sreca, a i tuga u isto vrijeme jer bebu necete vidjeti jako dugo, jer niste vi rodili svoje dijete... Svakakvi se osjecaji mrse...
Oporavak - sve je individualno i ovisi od slucaja do slucaja. I oporavak nakon vaginalnog moze biti tezi nego nakon carskog.
O osjecaju u cinu poroda bi se definitivno dalo raspravljat, ali to mogu samo one koje imaju iskustvo i jednog i drugog. 
Moje je misljenje (rodila na carski) da je vaginalni porod bolji, za dijete, ali i majku (ne uzimam u obzir kad je carski medicinski uvjetovan!), ali to ne mogu tvrditi. Jer nemam iskustvo vaginalnog poroda.
Tesko sam presla preko cinjenice da me na kraju zatekao carski, kad sam se toliko spremala i radovala prirodnom (doslovno) vaginalnom porodu. No, naravno da se to zanemari cim pocnete uzivati u svojem zdravom djetetu, dosao on na svijet iz malo sjevernijeg ili juznijeg izlaza (sto je
Ne vrijedjam se kada netko kaze da carski nije porod, kada su to necije insinuacije i misljenja.
Da pod svaku cijenu zelim iduci moguci porod iskljucivo vaginalni - ne - zelim da mi dijete bude zdravo i normalno, na prvom mjestu!
Zato i jedino sto mogu reci na originalno pitanje ovog topica jest:
Barbi, pusti svoje dijete da samo odluci kako zeli doci na ovaj svijet i budi otvorena za sve opcije   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

ako cemo gledati tako da carski nije porod onda ni majka koja je rodila svoje dijete u 26. tjednu nije rodila vec ga je pobacila. a dijete zivo, zdravo i trckara po parku!

ja jako dobro kuzim sta je pisac htio reci svojim postom a ja zelim reci piscu da je najbitnije da bebac dodje ziv i zdrav na svijet. koliko zena je zbog tezih komplikacija zavrsilo na carskom, pa je nakon tog _operativnog zahvata_ bio potreban jos jedan na bebi ili pak beba nije prezivjela? tim zenama ne mozes reci da nisu _rodile_. isto tako njima je to pljuska jer bi rodile i "na nos" da mogu, samo da drze malog andjela u narucju.

nakon sto sam se nagledala svega i svacega dok sam 3,5 mj. lezala u bolnici ne mogu ostat ravnodusna kod ovakvih (sada na to gledam kao sebicne zelje) izjava- zeli da ti se bebac rodi. i amen!

----------


## leonisa

i jos nesto- ni u jednom se trenutku nisam osjecala manje vrijednom ili kao da nisam mozda *rodila!*  :Wink:

----------


## Felicity

Konacno sam na pravoj adresi...

Ja sam rodila na carski jer nije bilo izbora, ljekari su ucinili sve da porod krene normalno, ali ja nisam imala kontrakcije, pa sam primala injekcije za izazivanje boli no ni to nije pomoglo, niti sam se otvarala niti je beba isla van. Carski je zaista bio jedino rjesenje i hvala Bogu kad postoji ta opcija. Medjutim, kad bih birala, iako ne znam kako izgleda normalan porod, ne bih opet "pod noz". Boze dragi, poslije poroda ja sam bila k'o zombi, kateter, infuzija, donesu mi jos bebu na dojenje, pravi horor! Ma ne bih ga nikome pozeljela. Prijateljica mi prica svoja iskustva s normalnog poroda, nije ni to jednostavno ali je osjecaj drugaciji, bol brze prestane, prije si s bebom i vise u stanju da se pozabavis i sobom i bebom. Ne znam kakav ce biti drugi porod, ali molim Boga da me postedi muka koje mi ni nakon deset godina ne izlaze iz glave. 
I vjerujte mi trebalo mi je deset godina da se ponovo odlucim na trudnocu. 
Cini mi se da su zene prije lakse radjale, da li je ovaj stresni nacin zivota ucinio svoje?

----------


## VedranaV

> Cini mi se da su zene prije lakse radjale, da li je ovaj stresni nacin zivota ucinio svoje?


Nije, nego pretjerano i nekritičko korištenje tehnologije plus miniranje vjere žena u vlastita tijela.

----------


## Davor

> ...pa sam primala injekcije za izazivanje boli...


Ovo mi je jako dobro, jer je uglavnom živa istina. Mislim da žene nikad prije nisu gledale toliko meksičkih sapunica u kojima žene rikavaju pod nadljudskim mukama kod poroda pa steknu dojam da je to sve teže. OK, carski je ponekad nužan, ali puno rjeđe nego što ga se u javnosti percipira.
Ako ti tako padne grah - onda carski, ali barem si dopusti mogućnost da iskusiš one dobre strane poroda. Uvijek te stignu dooobro izrezati.

----------


## Deaedi

> Cini mi se da su zene prije lakse radjale, da li je ovaj stresni nacin zivota ucinio svoje?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nije, nego pretjerano i nekritičko korištenje tehnologije plus miniranje vjere žena u vlastita tijela.


Je, lakse su radjale one koje su prezivjele...

----------


## VedranaV

Istina, smrtnost je bila bitno veća.
Zanimljivo je pročitati radove Marsdena Wagnera o uzrocima smrtnosti. Piše da su velikim dijelom uzrokovani sa socijalnim stanjem, što i danas pokazuju istraživanja.
S obzirom da živimo u vrijeme kada možemo uspoređivati medikalizirani način vođenja poroda s nemedikaliziranim porodom, jer se i jedan i drugi događaju svaki dan, vidimo da on ne utječe na smrtnost majki ni novorođenčadi. S druge strane, onemogućavanje ženi da bira položaj, ubrzavanje poroda i strah, da spomenem samo glavne "krivce" povećavaju bol u porodu.

----------


## VedranaV

"krivce" povećavaju = "krivce", povećavaju

----------


## Deaedi

> Istina, smrtnost je bila bitno veća.
> Zanimljivo je pročitati radove Marsdena Wagnera o uzrocima smrtnosti. Piše da su velikim dijelom uzrokovani sa socijalnim stanjem, što i danas pokazuju istraživanja.


Da, ali zar nije ucestalost carskog veca u razvijenijim i bogatijim zemljama? I na njega se cesce bez medicinske indikacije odlucuju zene boljeg imovinskog stanja?  Isto tako, nazalost, cesto se zenama losijeg imovinskog stanja u siromasnijim zemljama ne pruza mogucnost izbora. Svako istrazivanje ima i svoju drugu stranu...

----------


## VedranaV

Sad ne znam točno na koju mogućnost izbora misliš. Ja sam odgovarala na ono što sam i quotala.

----------


## Davor

> Isto tako, nazalost, cesto se zenama losijeg imovinskog stanja u siromasnijim zemljama ne pruza mogucnost izbora.


Ne nužno, udio carskih je upravo u ponekim siromašnim zemljama svemirskih proporcija. Mogućnost izbora mi je malo problematična kategorija ako nema jakog medicinskog opravdanja.

----------


## anchi

> Što se konstitucije tiče, teško da si sitnija od mene- 161cm, 47kg, hlače broj 36...


Pa, ja sam 1,52 m, prije trudnoće 45 kg, hlače 34 ili 36...  :Razz:  

A dobro ste me oprale!  :Laughing:  Neka, neka, zaslužila sam kad ne pazim što pišem! Naravno da nisam neka luđakinja koja misli riskirati život svog djeteta (ipak sam se 2 godine borila da ostanem trudna), možda sam se trebala drugačije izraziti. Žao mi je što sam uvrijedila cure koje su rodile na carski, stvarno mi nije bila namjera, a pogotovo da ih ne smatram mamama, ma dajte :shock: ... Ja sam htjela reći da bih voljela roditi vaginalno i da me malo šokiralo da me doktor priprema za carski. Imam osjećaj da me je nekako već sad predbilježio za to, a možda je još ipak prerano (26 tjedana). Ukoliko se stvarno pokaže da je carski rez u mom slučaju opravdan, naravno da ne mislim inzistirati na vaginalnom ili da se neću osjećati majkom... Sve smo mi mame, kako god rodile. Za mene nije mama ona žena koja nakon poroda skrivečki ima srca svoju bebu ostaviti u kontejneru...a i o tome smo čitale, zar ne?

----------


## Romina

ja sam shvatila što si napisala  :Love:  
istina je da malo nespretno zvuči ali bi se bar mi ovdje na forumu trebale kužit

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Isto tako, nazalost, cesto se zenama losijeg imovinskog stanja u siromasnijim zemljama ne pruza mogucnost izbora.
> 
> 
> Ne nužno, udio carskih je upravo u ponekim siromašnim zemljama svemirskih proporcija. Mogućnost izbora mi je malo problematična kategorija ako nema jakog medicinskog opravdanja.


Ne bi htjela da ispadne da zagovaram carski. Ja sam za mogucnost izbora. Dakle, isto kao sto svaka zena treba imati pravo na prirodni porod bez intervencija i medikamenata, tako smatram da se svakoj zeni treba ponuditi mogucnost da dobije epiduralnu, da odabere carski ukoliko smatra da ne moze ici na vaginalni porod i sl. 

Jako me smeta sto se u nasim bolnicama treba za epiduranu posebno dogovarati, pa i posebno placati. Smatram de se svi dostupni medikamenti i postupci trebaju ponuditi zenama i reci da imaju pravo na njih, jednako kao sto ih se treba upozoriti da ih imaju pravo odbiti.

Ja sam uvijek za slobodan izbor, mozda sam pre-liberalna  :Laughing:

----------


## tijana

ja ovo već dugo prečitavam pa na ovo moram reagirat jer me ta tema zanima i puno sam o tome pročitala (dakle ne radi se o mom vlastitom mišljenju nego činjenicama koje podupiru stručnjaci). pa ću se sad potrudit u pravoj skribomanskoj maniri i možda se netko složi ili nekom nešto sine.
jedna je rasprava o tome da li je carski rez porod. naravno da *je*. ali mozak i duša žene nisu rodili kako je priroda zamislila. zbog toga ima problema sa bondingom, tijelo je rodilo ali duša je spavala za to vrijeme i duša se teško snalazi s tim. duša je trebala za svoj rast onu eksploziju hormona i onaj prekrasni, slavodobitni, mokri, topli i ekstatični trenutak prvog zagrljaja i trenutni osjećaj praiskonske i najčišće ljubavi koja postoji na ovom svijetu  :Love:  . sad duša mora nadoknađivati, ona žudi za tim, želi taj ljubavni trenutak i trudi se -ali, avaj, sad je tijelo ono što šteka. jer ni tijelo nije u onom stanju kako je priroda zamislila da nakon poroda bude, tijelo je operirano i boli ga pa ne sluša, ne smije piti ni jesti, ne može normalno hodati, kašljati, piškiti. tijelo treba jako puno energije za oporavak i bezobrazno ju uzima, ali duša ne popušta, i ona traži tu energiju za sebe, misli da je važnija. sad se žena muči jer se duša i tijelo slabo slažu a to je sve _ona_ i ne može sebe raščlaniti na dušu i tijelo. duša na kraju obično uspije, i tijelo na kraju obično uspije - samo treba puno više vremena i truda nego kod onih koje imaju bogomdan porod i ne mogu ni zamisliti što prolazi žena nakon carskog reza. a to se događa i onima koje su takav porod imale po svojoj želji, naravno, jednako su operirane, izrezane i prespavale rođenje djeteta kao i one kojima se to dogodilo za spas golog života. jedan od načina da se ublaži ova duševna praznina, glad i bol je taj da žena bude budna tijekom carskog i uzme dijete na prsa. ne znam za druge faktore, ali duša više voli carski u spinalnoj anest.
a carski rez po želji...
carski rez po izboru *a bez medicinske indikacije moralno je neopravdan*. ni jedan liječnik nije dužan izvesti veliku abdominalnu operaciju bez indikacije. to je vrlo skupo i u zdravlju i u novcu i u savjesti.
traži li netko kirurge da izvade slijepo crijevo koje nije upaljeno, žuč u kojoj nema kamenaca, da stavlja premosnice zdravom srcu? pa *moglo bi* vam se upalit slijepo crijevo, baš vi ćete imat nesreću da je slučaj čudan i ne operiraju na vrijeme i umrete od toga. najbolje da odemo izvadit to slijepo crijevo odmah da nas ne bi zaskočilo.
zamislite da ste liječnik koji po željama radi carske svaki dan, godinama. neko mora stradat, statistika govori da komplikacija *mora biti*. tad bi morao živjet s tim da je nekome upropastio život, otežao život, oduzeo život. kako bi mu bilo? muči ga zakletva koju je dao i rečenica s kojom kreće u praksu: KAO PRVO, NE NAŠKODI!!! štogod radiš, nikad ne učini stvari gorima nego što su bile. velika većina liječnika časni su ljudi. imaju savjest i svoj ponos.
mislite li da je tom čovjeku isti osjećaj kad kasnije nastanu teške komplikacije ako je operirao da spasi život-dva ili zato jer žena želi zadržati rodnicu nerotkinje?
svaka žena koja razmišlja da si sredi carski po želji treba se zapitati: taj razlog zbog kojeg želim carski, da li je on vrijedan ogromnog rizika koji donosi carski u odnosu na prirodni porod?
na ne-znam-koliki broj carskog reza jedna žena mora umrijeti ili ostati trajno narušena zdravlja. na ne-znam-koliki broj carskih dijete mora umrijeti ili ostati trajno oštećeno.
hoću li to biti ja?

----------


## seni

tijana, drago mi je da ti za sebe imas tako jasan stav o temi.
ja osobno nikada ne bih zeljela zivjeti u drustvu u kojem bi postojao samo jedan izbor. makar on bio upravo onaj koji bih ja izabrala.

osim toga mislim da se radi o brkanju krusaka i jabuka.
jedno je djelovati u pravcu da se izbjegne nepotrebni carski rez koji trudnica sama ne zeli kao opciju, osim u slucaju ugrozenosti njenog ili bebinog zivota.

sasvim nesto drugo, je djelovati u pravcu zabrane doticnih intervencija za one koje ih zele.

ja mislim da je buducnost medicine, kao i drustva u vise izbora. ne u manje. 

ps. meni se cini da problem bondinga nije u carskom rezu, kao takvom, vec je on samo kamencic u mozaiku jednog stanja, koje otezava bonding.
ali statistikom mozes sve dokazati, ako zelis.

a ukljucivanje morala u ova pitanja, ovisi o tome kako ko moral definira.

----------


## tijana

mislim da nisi dobro pročitala :? 
nemamo nikad samo jedan izbor. carski rez je uvijek izbor ako ga žena zatreba. 

to nije uključivanje moralnog pitanja, to JE moralno pitanje. 
moderno i demokratsko društvo nije anarhija u kojoj svak radi što poželi bez obzira na posljedice i naziva to slobodnim izborom, nego briga za opće dobro. inače, na početku sam naglasila da su to činjenice poduprte znanstvenim i dokazanim podacima a ne moje mišljenje. 

zapravo bi me zanimalo koji su razlozi za to da netko želi carski. nisam nikad pomišljala na to, pa zaista ne znam. čak sam ga se bojala, mislila pa neće se valjda baš meni desit. bojala sam se i poroda i boli i neizvjesnosti, normalno, ali nisam ni pomišljala na carski.

ima jedna kineska: pazi što poželiš - moglo bi ti se ostvarit[/b]

----------


## VedranaV

Strah od boli poroda, strah za zdravlje djeteta, strah da nećeš moći, strah za sebe?

----------


## Mony

Tijana, bas si jako lijepo opisala dajuci ovu usporedbu osjecaja tijela i duse   :Smile:

----------


## seni

za mene je moralno pitanje, ko odlucuje sto to "meni zatreba".
kao sto vidimo iz prakse, to je jedan jako, jako rastezljiv pojam.
pa to kada carski treba ili ne treba , ovisno  o bolnici, doktorici i slicno...

ja osobno zelim imati dio odluke o svom zdravlju u svojim rukama uz sve povjerenje u strucne sluzbe.

jer inace smo tu gdje smo. posto ocito briga za opce dobro (jedan opet jako sirok i rastezljiv pojam) nije dovoljna. sto nam zorno pokazuje stanje u hrvatskim ginekoloskim odjelima.

razlozi osoba koji zele carski su njihovi i ja ih ne trebam razumjeti da bi ono bili legitimni.

----------


## tijana

onda znači da se ipak slažemo 8) .
znači da će žena ipak povjerovati svom liječniku kad joj kaže da zaista ne treba carski rez i predispozicije za dobar vaginalni su odlične.

----------


## Deaedi

> onda znači da se ipak slažemo 8) .
> znači da će žena ipak povjerovati svom liječniku kad joj kaže da zaista ne treba carski rez i predispozicije za dobar vaginalni su odlične.


Zasto onda ne bi trebala povjerovati kada joj kaze da mora dopiti drip i epiziotomiju?

----------


## seni

> jedna je rasprava o tome da li je carski rez porod. naravno da *je*. ali mozak i duša žene nisu rodili kako je priroda zamislila. zbog toga ima problema sa bondingom, tijelo je rodilo ali duša je spavala za to vrijeme i duša se teško snalazi s tim.


ovo sam cesto nalazila u knjigama.
zvuci vrlo logicno obzirom na hormone, lucenja i cijelu biologiju.
i vjerojatno je imalo veliku ulogu u neka pradavna vremena u spiljama i slicno.
medutim, nisam sigurna da li taj nedostak hormona i ostalih lucenja moze danas biti odlucujuci faktor kod bondinga, ako svjesno iz ljubavi odlucis imati dijete. i nisam uvjerena da mozebitni carski rez znacajno otezati bonding.
ja vjerujem i u prirodu i u biologiju. ali i u ljudsku pamet, duh i volju.
i najvise u kombinaciju svega navedenoga.

----------


## tijana

ah, sad ću ispast zagovornik liječnika.
nisam se dobro izrazila, sad to vidim. nisam trenutno razmišljala o svemu što oni predlažu, nego ciljano u situaciji kad ih se traži da naprave nepotrebnu operaciju. taj tren nepotrebnu - može postati potrebna, ali to je vrlo malo vjerojatno.
kad porod ne bi bio toliko medikaliziran i traumatičan za ženu možda ne bi bilo toliko žena koje ga žele izbjeć po svaku cijenu, pribjegavajući čak operaciji i riskirajući i svoje i djetetovo zdravlje.
inače, mnoge stvari utječu na bonding, a operativno dovršenje poroda itekako spada među njih.
evo, brooke shields (jesam li dobro napisala) rodila 2. dijete u 40. godini prirodno, a prvi put carski. imala je razloga opet ić na carski, a bome i love. prvi put je patila od teške depresije, a sad je presretna i odlično, možda je zato htjela prirodno, ko zna.... i žena u spilji i glumačka zvijezda trebaju "onaj trenutak".

----------


## seni

dodala bih jos nesto.

uvijek me zacudi sto ovi topici o carskom rezu skrenu u neke vode zgrazanja prema carskom rezu po zelji.
pa se onda nabrajaju razne poznanice koje su tako nesvjesne i neosvjestene, pa malo v. beckham i druge celeb. i tako dalje.

ja uopce ne vidim problem u tome da 2% populacije iz njima vaznih razloga koje ja mogu, ali i ne moram razumjeti, zeli takav oblik poroda.

ali ja vidim ogroman problem u tome da vecinu trudnica u zagrebackom porodiljskom sustavu prisiljavaju na nesto sto one ne zele i sto im steti. (drip, epi, sjedanje na trbuh......) i da ti ne daju pravo glasa i ne uvazavaju te kao subjekt i glavnu aktericu poroda.

i da danas ako kupujes cipele imas barem 300 modela razlicitih boja, velicina, stilova, materijala.....
ali kod poroda imas samo jednu matricu. u koju ukalupe sve nas.
bez obzira sto smo tako razlicite.
jer individualizirani porod je ocito nepoznat ili nezeljen ili prekompliciran.
dakle, problem hrvatskih rodilista nije u tome hoce li poznata ili nepoznata mira markovic imati naruceni carski.

ako zelim izbor za sebe, moralno je da ga pruzim i drugome. bez obzira da li se s njim slazem ili ne.

pa ako hocemo rjesavati probleme onda se treba fokusirati na njih.

----------


## Mony

> tijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jedna je rasprava o tome da li je carski rez porod. naravno da *je*. ali mozak i duša žene nisu rodili kako je priroda zamislila. zbog toga ima problema sa bondingom, tijelo je rodilo ali duša je spavala za to vrijeme i duša se teško snalazi s tim.
> 
> 
> ovo sam cesto nalazila u knjigama.
> zvuci vrlo logicno obzirom na hormone, lucenja i cijelu biologiju.
> i vjerojatno je imalo veliku ulogu u neka pradavna vremena u spiljama i slicno.
> ...


Seni, slazem se s tobom da bonding ne ovisi nuzno o tomu, no da se dogodi taj rascjep u zeni (barem meni) dogodi se. On nije utjecao ni trunke na moj bonding s malenim, dapace, ali je mogao.
Ljudska pamet, duh i volja takodjer su podlozni ovim utjecajima, i nije svatko u stanju u tako visokom emotivnom stanju ih kontrolirati.

----------


## seni

mony, slazem se.
zato sam i napisala odlucujuci.
i mislim da je za bonding pogubnije kada ti ne daju dijete vidjeti tri dana, ili ti ga donose svakih par sati, ne bi li se ti kao "odmorila".

----------


## Elly

Da vam ispricam jednu zgodu koja se dogodila mojoj sogorici prije par dana u pulskom rodilistu:
u noci je dobila trudove (ovo joj je drugi porod, razmak izmedju carskog i VBC-a je 2 god.+6 mjeseci), dodje pred jutro u rodiliste i doktor koji ju pregledava kaze, "Vi cete bas brzo roditi, brzo se otvarate i sve ide kako treba. Zasto ste prvi puta isli na carski?" 
Moja sogi: "Ne znam doktore - *Vi* ste me poslali!"   :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

elly   :Laughing:  

tijana, otezavajuci bonding kod carskog reza je mozda zbog hormona oksitocina, jer svaki hormon koji se luci pri porodjaju ima svoju ulogu u fiziologiji radjanja....

kad se preskace prirodni porod, odnosno vrsi se carski rez, vjerojatno dolazi do drugacijeg djelovanja hormona
prvi podoj sto prije takodjer ide na ruku bondongu bas zbog oksitocina...

kako dr Odent kaze:




> Oksitocin je hormon koji izaziva kontrakcije maternice prilikom trudova. Razina oksitocina u tijelu postupno raste pri porodu i najveća je u vrijeme izgona kada doprinosi euforiji i prihvaćanju bebe koje majka obično osjeti poslije rađanja bez lijekova. Kad se primi epiduralna analgezija, ne dolazi do te visoke vrijednosti koju potiče osjećaj rastezanja porođajnog kanala kako se beba rađa. Nađeno je da epiduralna ometa vezivanje ovaca i novorođene janjadi.
> 
> Sintetski oksitocin često se daje u dripu (direktno u krvotok) kod neučinkovitih kontrakcija. Oksitocin dan na taj način ne ulazi u mozak pa zato ne doprinosi poslijeporođajnom osjećaju «euforije» i zapravo može dovesti do smanjenja vlastite majčine proizvodnje oksitocina. Da bi se pojačale kontrakcije, nekad se koristi stimulacija bradavica jer, kao kod dojenja, to izaziva povećanje količine oksitocina.
> 
> Oksitocin ima još jednu presudnu ulogu nakon porođaja. On uzrokuje kontrakcije koje dovode do odvajanja posteljice od maternice i njeno izbacivanje. Kod visokih koncentracija oksitocina javljaju se jake kontrakcije koje smanjuju mogućnost krvarenja.
> 
> Stavljanje novorođene bebe na prsa je najjednostavniji način podizanja količine oksitocina, a Michel Odent također naglašava važnost privatnosti tijekom prvog sata po porodu. Ona daje mogućnost za neometani kontakt između mame i bebe, kožom na kožu i očima u oči, postupke koji optimiziraju oslobađanje oksitocina.
> 
> Oksitocin nam pomaže i u emocionalnom, a ne samo u fizičkom prijelazu u majčinstvo. Od prvih tjedana trudnoće pomaže nam da budemo emocionalno otvoreniji i spremniji na društvene kontakte i podršku. Kao hormon orgazma, rađanja i dojenja oksitocin nas ohrabruje da «zaboravimo na sebičnost» ili kroz altruizam (služenje drugima), ili kroz osjećaj ljubavi

----------


## zrinka

sto ne znaci da tome ne mozemo doskociti ovim



> ja vjerujem i u prirodu i u biologiju. ali i u ljudsku pamet, duh i volju. 
> i najvise u kombinaciju svega navedenoga.

----------


## zrinka

ima par dobrih tekstova Sarah J. Buckley o razumijevanju psihoneuroendokrinologije poroda na nasem portalu

----------


## tijana

seni, s ovim se itekako slažem



> ali ja vidim ogroman problem u tome da vecinu trudnica u zagrebackom porodiljskom sustavu prisiljavaju na nesto sto one ne zele i sto im steti. (drip, epi, sjedanje na trbuh......) i da ti ne daju pravo glasa i ne uvazavaju te kao subjekt i glavnu aktericu poroda.


svaka žena treba nešto svoje i posebno, uz pažnju, razumijevanje, podršku i ljubav malo bi koja željela carski a da za to nema stvarnog razloga.

odkud je taj postotak od 2%? neke privatne bolnice u brazilu imaju preko 80% carskog reza. sad muku muče s ogromnim morbiditetom i mortalitetom majke i djece, mislim ogroman je naspram onih bolnica koje imaju normalnih oko 20%. mislim da je tu stvar u lovi. carski mogu masno naplatit, a prirodni neintervencijski porod ne mogu. a s obzirom da su privatna bolnica....žele puno zaradit.

----------


## anchi

> dodala bih jos nesto.
> 
> uvijek me zacudi sto ovi topici o carskom rezu skrenu u neke vode zgrazanja prema carskom rezu po zelji.
> pa se onda nabrajaju razne poznanice koje su tako nesvjesne i neosvjestene, pa malo v. beckham i druge celeb. i tako dalje.
> 
> ja uopce ne vidim problem u tome da 2% populacije iz njima vaznih razloga koje ja mogu, ali i ne moram razumjeti, zeli takav oblik poroda.
> 
> ali ja vidim ogroman problem u tome da vecinu trudnica u zagrebackom porodiljskom sustavu prisiljavaju na nesto sto one ne zele i sto im steti. (drip, epi, sjedanje na trbuh......) i da ti ne daju pravo glasa i ne uvazavaju te kao subjekt i glavnu aktericu poroda.
> 
> ...


Apsolutno potpisujem!!!

----------


## frogy

Rodila sam carskim rezom, pukao mi je vodenjak, imala sam trudove i to jake, na razmak od nekih 50 sekundi, no zbog neuroloških problema nisam smjela roditi vagnalno. Porodili su me carskim rezom u spinalnoj anesteziji, čula sam kako mi se bebica zaplakala kad su ju izvadili, dali su mi da ga poljubim nakon poroda (ja ipak carski nazivam porodom) i već je idući dan došao k meni u sobu i ostao kraj mene do odlaska kući. Rana je boljela jedan dan, već 4. dan sam svog prekrasnog dječačića tri sata nanašala po bolničkoj sobi.

----------


## VedranaV

Super, frogy  :Smile: !

Seni, razmišljam o onome što si pisala o izboru već dosta dugo i naletila sam na jedno meni zanimljivo, ali i dosta radikalno razmišljanje, možda će i tebi biti zanimljivo:

[quote]What you're describing in terms of "maternal choice" really needs a feminist critique to allow us to manage those "choices" in ways which are not harmful to women. Since induction and elec. c-secs are innately harmful, causing physical and emotional trauma to previously healthy women, we need to stop ranking all these "choices" as somehow equal. Surgery for no reason is no more healthy than formula feeding for no reason yet most of us struggle to work out what to do with cases where women request interventions with no medical need. I cannot support choices which are at heart harmful to women and babies in exactly the same way as I cannot support women to lie down in the middle of the highway despite it being their "choice" so to do. If surgeons weren't setting the agenda, we wouldn't perceive these interventions as normal and healthy. (The crap that so many Obs talk to make VB sound like a risky, dangerous, illinformed choice!) Lots of work to do there![\quote]

S http://www.mail-archive.com/ozmidwif...u/msg22550.htm.

----------


## VedranaV

Pa slijedi i drugačije razmišljanje od onog u mom prethodnom postu:

http://www.mail-archive.com/ozmidwif.../msg22572.html

----------


## ina

Vratila sam se na prvi post i vidjela pitanje. Vaginalni porod ili carski nije pitanje izbora, već nužde. To je još uvijek, koliko znam, i službeni stav u našem zdravstvu (hvala Bogu). Sve ovo po željama nije regularno i plaća se "na crno", što je kažnjivo kao i mito. Prema tome sva razmatranja o pravu na takav izbor su bezpredmetna u našim uvjetima. Kako je u drugim sredinama ne znam, ali pretpostavljam isto tako. A tih 2% carskih je postotak svih carskih, pa kad se to usporedi sa kompoikacijama u trudnoći i porodu od 20%, dobije se skroz OK rezultat.

----------


## meda

jedini stav od svih sluzbenih stavova naseg zdravstva, a koji zdusno podrzavam je taj da carski rez ne smije biti stvar izbora.

nazalost, puno je lakse dobiti carski rez bez indikacija nego ne dobiti drip, epiziotomiju, koristiti neki drugi polozaj od lezeceg  :Mad:

----------


## seni

vedrana, hvala na ovim linkovima.
izbor opcenito, a carski sam po sebi je jedna vrlo komplicirana tema, a i cijeli topic se je nekako razgranao u razlicitim smjerovima.
ovih par tjedana sam u guzvi, pa ne stignem na rodu, ali kad prode napisati cu neka svoja razmisljanja, dvojbe i trojbe.

----------


## mamazika

Opet sam čitala ovu stranicu...
Bilo je usporedbi sa slijepim crijevom... nekad (ne znam kakva je sad situacija) se slijepo crijevo rutinski vadilo uz neku drugu operaciju u trbuhu, kao što se rutinski vadila i maternica svim ženama iznad 40 koje su imale problema s krvarenjem, miomima i sl. Stav je bio da može napraviti probleme, a ne treba više za ništa. Sad se i za slijepo crijevo zna da ima funkciju (imunološku) valjda ga više ne vade uz put. Iako mislim da se vadi recimo astronautima.
Prije su žene umirale u porodu ne toliko jer nisu mogle roditi pa im je trebao carski (tada su obično umirala djeca), nego jer su dobile sepsu nakon poroda. To se pojavilo s rađanjem u bolnici, a  prije spoznaja o bakterijama, pa su doktori s obdukcije išli na porod bez da su oprali ruke  :shock:  Tada su bogate žene rađale doma, a siromašne u bolnici.

----------


## mamazika

Evo na yahoo-u tko može neka pogleda video kako izbjeći carski - ja ne mogu, server me ne pusti   :Sad:  
http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=index2&cid=751

----------


## kiki

Prvi porod - carski jer je beba bila na zadak + godine....Sve je dobro prošlo i 3 sata nakon operacije bila je samnom u sobi - rooming.Oporavak je trajao jedno 7 dana.Sada sam drugi puta trudna i u četvrtak idem u bolnicu.Beba je sada dobro okrenuta a doktor je rekao najvjerojatnije carski.Zašto? Evo ovako - bilo bi dobro da rodim prirodno a to znači bez bušenja vodenjaka,bez dripa,bez sjedanja na trbuh,bez gela...Koliko sam shvatila doktore a imam tatinu tetu koja je ginić u mirovini i predavala je na faksu- prirodni porod je sve bez gore navedenog a sa time je vaginalni porod.Ona je starija ali imam i prijatelja koji je magistrirao ginekologiju koji također govori kao ona a mlađi čovjek je i završio je vani te dvoje prijatelja koji sada specijaliziraju gin.koji također tako govore.Da se vratim - zašto možda carski,zato što bilo kakav poremaćaj u trudovima je indikacija za ponovni carski,zato što drip nije dobro davati nakon 1. carskog,ako prenesem, zato što imam 37 godina i pitanje je kojom brzinom ću se dolje otvarati jer sam sada kao prvorotka,epiduralnu nesmijem primiti da bi mogla osjetiti da li me boli šav između trudova...Čitala sam priču sa poroda jedne mame koj je krenula prirodno tj vaginalno da bi na kraju završila na carskom jer je beba bila u krivom položaju a fascinirala me priča mame iz st-a koja je svoje treće ili četvrto dijete rodila tako prirodno da je došla u bolnicu samo na izgon.svaka čast.Nemojte se ljutiti ali sve mame koje rode uz dripove , epiduralnu...nije to prirodno to je medicinski inducirano i to je vaginalni porod a carski rez je isto porod.Zna se što je prirodno - naše bake rodile su prirodno bez ikakvih intervencija  i slažem se da je žalosno što dans žene nemogu reći ja bi na najprirodiji način.Ali ruku na srce takvih žena je danas malo.Uglavnom ja sutra odo a što će biti biti će bitno je da beba i ja budemo u redu.

----------


## Mony

> bitno je da beba i ja budemo u redu.


To je najbitnije - sretno!   :Kiss:

----------


## lucky day

ja bi svim buducim mamama preporucila da se pocnu pratiti topic *'istinski neinterventni porod (po michaelu odentu)'* gdje si saradadevii i mama juanita daju truda prenijeti iscrpne zabiljeske sa istoimenog tecaja...
sto radimo sebi isvojoj djeci omalovazavajuci prirodu... a koliko dobivamo ako joj istinski odamo priznanje...

----------


## Felix

> Nemojte se ljutiti ali sve mame koje rode uz dripove , epiduralnu...nije to prirodno to je medicinski inducirano i to je vaginalni porod a carski rez je isto porod.Zna se što je prirodno - naše bake rodile su prirodno bez ikakvih intervencija  i slažem se da je žalosno što danas žene ne mogu reći ja bi na najprirodniji način.


nist se mi ne ljutimo, zna se sto je prirodan porod - vaginalni porod bez ikakvih intervencija, ukoliko stvaarno nisu neophodne (a vrlo rijetko stvarno i jesu, iako nas pokusavaju uvjeriti u suprotno). to roda trubi otkako postoji   :Wink:  i primijetit ces da sve vise zena dolazi u rodiliste sa zeljom da rode prirodno, tj. bez nepotrebnih intervencija.

----------


## lucky day

> i primijetit ces da sve vise zena dolazi u rodiliste sa zeljom da rode prirodno, tj. bez nepotrebnih intervencija.


eh, stovise citam a i iz vlastitog iskustva mislim da je stvar malo slozenija...

sam korak u rodiliste...  atmosfera... strah (kod nas smrtnica)... previse ljudi... buka... panika...pa se neotvaras a boliiii.... i vec traje preko 24 sata,pa ti daju drip... pa ti propuknu vodenjak...pa jos jace boli i (i u medjuvremenu tvoji jauci plase ostale zene u trudovima koje su pokraj tebe,pa se one prestanu otvarati od straha)... pa njima pocnu lupati dripove k'o na traci..
pa te 'spase' (u ovom kontekstu mozda i nije fer stavljati navodnike na tu rijec) epiduralnom.... a sve to toliko traje da te sala za carski vec ceka spremna... izbjegnes carski za dlaku...
a zelja za prirodnim porodom je ostala na pragu rodilista...

za zene poput mene bolnica nikad nece biti mjesto gdje cu moci prirodno roditi... jer se razbolim kad predjem njen prag...
meni treba humana kuca za porode...
po mogucnosti moja...  :Grin:  

a hura za one koje su uspjela prirodno roditi u nasim rodilistima...

----------


## Felix

> za zene poput mene bolnica nikad nece biti mjesto gdje cu moci prirodno roditi... jer se razbolim kad predjem njen prag...
> meni treba humana kuca za porode


potpisujem 200%. sumnjam da bi moj porod bio i mrvicu lijep kao sto je bio, da sam rodila u rodilistu. srecom pa nisam   :D

----------


## aannkkaa

Barbie ja te podrzavam u tvojoj odluci  :D jer i ja idem na CARSKI REZ naravno dobrovoljno i odlucno   :Wink:  A misljenja su razlicita kao i iskustva tako da odluci ono sto sto ti mislis da treba-a kao sto je moj Doktor rekao danas nema prirodnog porodjaja ,jer svaki porodjaj je jedna vrsta operacije -zato SRETNO   :Love:

----------


## lucky day

> -a kao sto je moj Doktor rekao danas nema prirodnog porodjaja ,jer svaki porodjaj je jedna vrsta operacije


ima...
samo to tvoj Doktor ne zna...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> kao sto je moj Doktor rekao danas nema prirodnog porodjaja ,jer svaki porodjaj je jedna vrsta operacije


strašna izjava.
u mnogim sredinama, svakako u našoj uz svu medikalizaciju, nije daleko od istine.
nije ni čudo da se na prirodni porod gleda kao na neku rijetku vrstu skoro pa izumrle životinje.
podsjetilo me malo na izjavu jednog političara nakon rušenja starog mosta u Mostaru "Napravit ćemo mi još bolji i još stariji most od ovog!"

----------


## Saradadevii

> a kao sto je moj Doktor rekao danas nema prirodnog porodjaja ,jer svaki porodjaj je jedna vrsta operacije


lazna izjava.
Doktor nije upoznat sa porodnicarskom strukom.
Ili, kako upravo rece mm, "he wants to get his fees paid"   :Smile:

----------


## Rusulica

ne mogu vjerovati da jedan doktor može dati takvu izjavu da je svaki porod neka vrsta operacije i da danas nema prirodnog porođaja. 
naravno da porod nekad i danas nije isti, ali poistovjećivati vaginalni porod sa carskim rezom... :?  da, i vaginalni porod danas nije posve prirodan, ali sigurno je prirodnije da beba izađe vaginalno nego kad ti operacijim razrežu trbuh.
svi doktori s kojima sam ja pričala za vrijeme tečaja u bolnici (tečaj za prisustvovanje očeva) su rekli da se porod dovršava carskim rezom samo u slučaju kad su majka ili dijete ugroženi jer da je on sam po sebi puno opasniji od vaginalnog poroda pa mu se stoga pribjegava samo u nuždi. bar bi tako trebalo biti.
ne želim nikome soliti pamet šta da radi, ali ja sam rodila carskim rezom, jer nakon cijele večeri i noći više nije bilo izbora, i nikome to ne bi poželjela iako sam dobila spinalnu, a ne opću i bebu vidjela odmah, ali sve skupa, kad se sjetim...   :Sad:

----------


## mama njanja

> Vaginalni definitivno u svakom pogledu.
> 
> Moj je bio VBAC, odnosno prvo sam imala carski a onda vaginalni. Usporedba medu carskog i prirodnog mi je kao nebo i zemlja, iako sam imala "dobar carski", bez komplikacija s relativno brzim oporavkom.


draga ancica,

kažeš da je prvi porod bio carski, a drugi vaginalni. svaka čast tvojim dr.
kako si uspjela? mene kad su otpuštali iz bolnice, rekli su da ce i 
drugi porod OPET biti carski, buduci sam kod prvod poroda imala
male trudove (največi trud je bio 60 od max 100!), uska zdjelica, velika beba (3750g; 52cm!), nisam se otvarala gotovo ništa, pa je to bio razlog
što su me poslali na carski, a upravo takav nalaz ne dozvoljava slijedeci porod nikako drugacije nego carskim putem. jesu li u krivu????
želimo ješ jednu bebu i pokušat cu svakako tražiti prirodan porod, ako..ne odluče drugacije.
navodno ukoliko je kod prvog poroda beba okrenuta na zadak, jedino je 
takvim slučajevima drugi porod moguće ostvariti prirodnim oputem, svi ostali slučajevi su predodređeni za carski.

ima li netko slično iskustvo, podrške radi?
pliz,

 :Wink:

----------


## Sanjica

Ja inače nisam gorljiva zagovornica prirodnog poroda, carski rez mi je opcija za dosta diskutabilnih situacija gdje bi moglo doći do eventualnog oštećenja djeteta.

Ovakav moj stav nije neočekivan obzirom da je moj prvi porod trebao završiti carskim rezom, a ne odugovlačenjem dok nije došlo do pada otkucaja srca i velike patnje bebe - pa je onda podvrgnuta još većoj patnji poroda na vacuum što je u konačnici dovelo do doživotno hendikepiranog djeteta.

Moj prvi porod izgledao je kao kod tebe, s tim da sam indukcijom postigla jake trudove, ali ništa otvaranja. Recimo da je taj porod trebalo dovršiti carski.

No, druga trudnoća bila je sasvim druga priča:

1. Dobila sam prirodne trudove, a danima ranije sam se polako otvarala i grlić se omekšavao.

2. Trudovi su bili pravilni i dovoljno jaki, otvarala sam se relativno brzo.

3. Beba se spustila i porod je započeo odmah čim je iscurila plodna voda koja je već bila mliječna, znači, bila sam skroz zrela.

4. Rodio se momak od 4 300g i 54 cm.

Obzirom na ishod prvog poroda, dogovor sa doktorom je bio da ćemo čekati ako sve bude u redu, da je kojim slučajem dijete na ikoji način postalo ugroženo išla bi na carski. Taj dogovor mi je davao hrabrosti da izdržim do kraja jer sam znala da nitko neće riskirati sa životom mog djeteta kao što su to učinili sa prvim.

Treći porod zbog trostruke indikacije dovršen je carskim rezom. Da je bilo sve u redu kao kod drugog poroda, opet bi rodila prirodno.

Kao što vidiš, indikacije koje si imala kod prvog poroda ne moraju se ponoviti i kod drugog. Može sve biti glatko i sasvim normalno. To što si rodila prvu bebu na carski nije indikacija da i druga trudnoća mora biti tako dovršena, osobito ako si imala dovoljno dugu pauzu između dvije trudnoće.

Meni se čini da si ti samo jako uplašena i da ne vjeruješ da ti možeš roditi "normalno". Djelomično i razumijem tvoj strah i osjećaje jer sam se i ja tako osjećala poslije prvog poroda. Vjerovala sam da sam nesposobna dobiti prirodne trudove, da moje tijelo ne može odraditi pripremu za porod i da sam zakazala.

Drugi porod me je ustvari iznenadio, al kad je krenulo, nisam stigla razmišljati, tek kad je sve bilo gotovo...

----------


## mama njanja

Meni se čini da si ti samo jako uplašena i da ne vjeruješ da ti možeš roditi "normalno". Djelomično i razumijem tvoj strah i osjećaje jer sam se i ja tako osjećala poslije prvog poroda. Vjerovala sam da sam nesposobna dobiti prirodne trudove, da moje tijelo ne može odraditi pripremu za porod i da sam zakazala.
quote]

..draga sanjica, nemaš pojma koliko bih rado željela drugi put roditi
prirodno i to u vodi, no međutim čitajući sve ove mailove i iskustva, bojim se da to neće ici.
što se tiče straha, apsolutno ga nemam i vrlo pozitivno razmišljam o svemu, kao i prvi puta , tako i sada. dakle sve je u odluci doc-a , te njegovoj procjeni da li ici na carski ili ne.
nadam se da ću se uspjeti dogovoriti, kao i ti da do kraja sve ide prirodnim putem, jer za carski ionako uvijek ima vremena.

pusa!

----------


## mama njanja

:Rolling Eyes:  
..draga sanjica, nemaš pojma koliko bih rado željela drugi put roditi
prirodno i to u vodi, no međutim čitajući sve ove mailove i iskustva, bojim se da to neće ici.
što se tiče straha, apsolutno ga nemam i vrlo pozitivno razmišljam o svemu   :Smile:  , kao i prvi puta , tako i sada. dakle sve je u odluci doc-a , te njegovoj procjeni da li ici na carski ili ne.
nadam se da ću se uspjeti dogovoriti, kao i ti da do kraja sve ide prirodnim putem, jer za carski ionako uvijek ima vremena.

pozdravek!      :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

> Barbie ja te podrzavam u tvojoj odluci  :D jer i ja idem na CARSKI REZ naravno dobrovoljno i odlucno


da li ti znaš da ćeš biti šivana u 6b slojeva , svaki sloj po
20-ak šavova, i da ćeš morati uz to okretati se uzimati bebu dojiti, 
ići na wc-e, a da ne spominjem rizik od infekcija šavova, pa triba će ti jedno mjesec dana da dođeš približno normale! užas, a da ne spominjem 
da je to ozbiljna operacija koja se može zakomplicirati.

mislim...  :/ 
jel se bojiš boli kod vaginalnog, mislim čega,
a doktor ti je idiot, u Nizozemskoj 30% porođaja događa se u kući bez intervencije,
on je očito jedan od onih koji misle da je žena nesposobna rađat, 
šta bi tek reka na to da se moja baka porađala sama, klečeći, bez problema

daj pobogu informiraj se o posljedicama carskog, 
ako te strah boli traži epiduralnu

ne mogu virovat
 :/

----------


## Saradadevii

mama njanja, ima jedna jako dobra knjiga o Carskom, napisao ju je Michel Odent: The Cesarean. Dobro bi ju bilo procitati ako ti je carski opcija, jer pruza niz informacija za promisljanje i donosenje odluke.
Uskoro ce na portalu biti objavljeno poglavlje iz te knjige pod nazivom Tisucu razloga da vam ponude carski, a govori o jasnim indikacijama za carski (kojih je nekoliko ) i o Dvojbenim indikacijama za carski (koje su najcesce indikacije koje se navode u modernoj epidemiji carskog)

Knjiga nije protiv carskog, ali je jasno protiv medicinski neindiciranog carskog (i ne ubraja u indikacije stvari tipa velicina zdjelice, velicina bebe, polozaj na zadak )
Vrlo cesto se  potreba za hitnim carskim javlja (uslijed patnje djeteta) kada se porod inducira ili se ubrzava. Zato  je dobro onima koje ne zele carski, informirati se o opravdanim razlozima za indukciju (ima ih jako jako malo, bolje receno, nema ih, jer kada postoji indikacija za hitnu indukciju, najbolje je odmah napraviti carski, sto se djeteta tice).

Dakle, dobra opcija je ne pristati na indukciju zbog medicinski neutemeljenih razloga (tipa plodna voda je zrela, vrijeme je oko termina ili je prosao termin ili doktorica je tada dezurna ili plodna voda otice vec par sati a nema trudova itd....) i ne dozvoliti rutinski drip tijekom poroda

----------


## dorotea24

Jel možete požuriti s tim tekstom jer mi se bliži termin, a ja bih carski htjela svakako izbejći  :Grin:  Kod mene je opet problem što ga se prilično bojim zbog kasnijih bolova. Nisam nikada imala takvu sličnu operaciju, ali sam imala operaciju umnjaka i ti bolovi poslije su bili :shock: Čak sam i nekoliko mjeseci poslije osjećala posljedice. Zato me strah da ja imam vrlo nisku toleranciju na bolove poslije razanja.

----------


## Saradadevii

posalji mi na pm svoj mail pa ti mogu poslati radnu verziju prijevoda.
Ili orginal na engleskom, ako hoces.

----------


## Sanjica

Meni je diskutabilno to raspravljanje o bolovima, jačini, intenzitetu... Mislim da je sve to jako relativno - od slučaja do slučaja.

Kod mog prvog induciranog poroda imala sam trudove na drip od ranog jutra pa sve do naveče kad je porod dovršen vacuumom. Iako su bili bolni, osobito pri kraju, nisu bili nešto što me izbezumilo.
Za razliku od drugog poroda koji je bio iznenađujuće brz kada sam dobila prirodne trudove i rodila za 4,5 h od pojave prvog truda. ALI... intenzitet boli ovih trudova bio je toliko šokantan da sam poslije poroda tiho ponavljala:"Nikad više, nikad više..."
Često puta sam kasnije pročitala da su mnogim ženama trudovi na drip bili strahovito bolni, a ne oni prirodni.

Za razliku od laganog i brzog drugog poroda, oporavak mi nije ostao u najboljem sjećanju jer sam dobila upalu vena cijelog tijela i nakalemili su mi se "hembaći"...

Kod prvog poroda su me zbog vacuuma jako rezali pa sam toliko šivana da mjesec dana nisam pravo mogla sjesti ni hodati.

Posljednji porod na carski me užasavao zbog svega što ima veze s operacijom, a osobito sam se pripremila na strašne bolove poslije operacije i dugotrajniji oporavak. Začudo, bilo je puuno lakše nego što sam očekivala, ali odgovorno tvrdim da je tu veliki faktor odigrala činjenica da sam sina dobila čim sam se probudila i da je bio gotovo cijelo vrijeme sa mnom, odnosili su ga samo presvući. Mislim da su ti hormoni sreće odigrali odlučujuću ulogu u tako laganom i brzom oporavku. Od prvog časa smo se i dojili, odmah su mi donijeli mobitel pa sam se mogla javiti svima doma, primati poruke. Ne pamtim niti jednu stresnu ili zabrinjavajuću situaciju u tom periodu.

A npr. kod mog poroda s drugim sinom kad je sve bilo super, super ubila me politika bolnice da velike bebe (one od preko 4 kg) donose majkama svaka 4 sata. Često je spavao kad bi mi ga donijeli, pa sam ga na silu budila i pokušavala nahraniti da ne ode gladan pa se poslije tamo dere pa će ga nadohraniti, često se pravo prikopčao tek kada su sestre već došle po njega pa mi ga je znala iščupati sa sise i odnijeti. Iz tog perioda pamtim samo stalnu brigu i nervozu zbog toga, a tako je sve bilo super.

Eto, malo sam odužila, ali zaista ne treba imati predrasude kod bilo koje vrste poroda, kao ni prevelika očekivanja. Često se događaju razočarenja ako si u glavi složimo preidealnu sliku svog poroda i zabijemo si u glavu da baš tako mora biti i nikako drugačije. 

Po meni su najvažniji faktori koji trebaju biti: osjećaj sigurnosti, prisustva bliske osobe, povjerenja u med. osoblje, uključivanja majke u sve što se događa s njom i bebom, boravka bebe uz majku bez obzira na način poroda (ako majka ima snage za to).

----------


## Saradadevii

Nacin poroda je isto vazan, ako se promatra dugorocno zdravlje djeteta i majke, uza sve ostale faktore koje navodis.
Najvazniji problem s indukcijom ili ubrzavanjem poroda nije u intenzitetu bola, negu u nekim drugim stvarima, iako je, nacelno, osjecaj boli jaci pri primjeni umjetnog oksitocina, iz cisto fizioloskih razloga. Ipak, osobno iskustvo moze ponekada biti suprotno, kao u tvojem slucaju.

Osjecaj sigurnosti je isto vazan, sto je poveyano s time sto si napisala za povjerenje u medicinsko osoblje.
Ipak, ponekad ili vrlo cesto, bolnicka praksa je takva da slijedi odredjene protokole i rutinske postupke bez obzira na individualno stanje djeteta i majke,  tako da osoblje koje djeluje unutar takvog sustva cestodjeluje , ne zato jer je to u najboljem interesu djeteta ili majke, nego zato jer se to tako u njihovom sustavu radi.
Stoga je najbolje informirati se o nekim stvarima i ne pokloniti potpuno svoje povjerenje osoblju, barem ne do tada do kada je pristup rutiniziran i protokolaran.

----------


## Sanjica

Apsolutno se slažem s tobom, možda nisam naglasila dovoljno, ali i po meni je najgora varijanta inducirani porod, osobito ako nema dovoljno indikacija za to.

Moj prvi porod se trebao, radi patnje ploda, završiti carskim rezom, ALI...

stvar je u tome da ja uopće ustvari nisam trebala na inducirani porod. To što je po njihovoj računici kod mene bila prenesenost - to je bila nedovoljan i najnesigurniji razlog za inducirani porod. Plodna voda potpuno bistra, beba super, otkucaji srca uredni, moj grlić sasvim zatvoren i tvrd...ništa osim glupe računice nije upućivalo da sam ja zrela za porod. No, prije 13 godina i s onakvim neznanjem i bez mogućnosti ikakvog izbora tko bi se usudio suprotstaviti...Pa drip je tada toliko bio "u modi" da nije za povjerovati. I ne želiš biti kukavica, misliš si, kad sve te žene mogu - mogu i ja. I kod većine sve dobro prođe - al eto, kod mene nije, na žalost.

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Saradadevii

Ovo sto si sada napisala, bas se dobro uklapa kao ilustracija u to sto Michel Odent kaze  o carskim rezovima uslijed failure to progress.

Kaze "U današnjem kontekstu bilo bi opasno postaviti za primarni cilj smanjenje carskoga reza. Izravan učinak bio bi višestruko povećanje rizičnih zahvata pri rađanju vaginalnim putem i povećanje broja novorođenčadi koja trebaju hitan premještaj na pedijatriju. U međuvremenu, moramo prihvatiti činjenicu da je većina carskih rezova neophodna u doba industrijaliziranog porođaja i  failure to progress je najčešća indikacija.  "

Naglasak je na tome da kada je porod interventan (indukcija, drip, stalni ctg, ubrzavanje trudova, prismotra itd...), tada potreba za carskim moze postati realna i tada nema smisla, dapace, opasno je, ustrajati na izbjegavanju carskog. S jedne strane se stvori intervencijama situacija da je dijete ugrozeno, a s druge strane se zeli pod svaku cijenu, porod dovrsiti vaginalno, makar i vakumom, koji je jedan od tezih zahvata, sto se djeteta tice.

Naravno, najbolje bi bilo uopce ne intervenirati, a to je nesto sto se, kako si navela, iskustvom, samoobrazovanjem, informiranoscu itd.. moze donekle izbjeci.

----------


## Sanjica

Sad kad malo bolje razmislim, možda postoji razlog zbog čega su mi manje bolni bili oni trudovi na drip od onih mojih prirodnih. Razlog bi mogao biti STRAH.

Naime, kod prvog poroda sam apsolutno vladala situacijom i imala sam apsolutno povjerenje u doktore i njihove poteze. Do trenutka do kojeg je moja kći počela gubiti otkucaje srca bila sam smirena, prodisavala svaki trud i znala da se sa svakim sljedećim bliži trenutak kada ću je roditi. I nisam mislila niti u jednom trenutku na išta loše ili ružno. Nakon tog iskustva i straha da mi beba ne umre, nakon što nije zaplakala, pa su je oživljavali i svega što sam s njom prošla sve ove godine... dođe drugi porod.

I unatoč prirodnim trudovima i svemu što je išlo u prilog dobrom i brzom porodu ovaj puta je osjećaj straha bio ogroman. Bila sam sama i napuštena u box-u, doktori su se ponašali kao da je sve to normalno(što je i bilo) ali u mojoj glavi nije bilo normalno, trebala sam sigurnost, ohrabrenje, osjećaj pažnje i brige za mene i moju bebu, jer ipak sam ja bila majka koja je u porodu skoro izgubila dijete i koje je zbog toga ostalo doživotno hendikepirano... No, ja taj osjećaj nisam imala, nisam više vjerovala liječnicima, osjećala sam se napušteno a bližio se taj prijelomni trenutak kada je moja prva beba zaglavila.  Da se netko i potrudio ohrabriti me i utješiti, teško da bi uspio, a nije se nitko potrudio... Kao da im je bilo svejedno. Tek kada je mali zaplakao i kada su rekli da je Apgar 10/10 ja sam odahnula.

----------


## drndalica

Ja sam nekako ipak za prirodni ako ikako može iako sam proživjela horor porod koji je dovršen hitnim carskim. Tako sam u neku ruku iskusila oba poroda u jednom. Iako sam imala svoje trudove, lijepo se otvarala počeli su mi davati drip ("da vam održimo vlastite trudove"?!). Nakon što sam se sa početnih 4-5 cm u roku 5h otvorila na punih 10 cm agonija je počela. Još dripa i još 5h muke sa otvorenih 10 cm. Beba nikako da se spusti, tiskanje na silu, mjerenje ph, loš puls, trud neizdrživ i neprekidan (drip!!!!), hitan carski pod potpunom anestezijom. Kad sam se probudila prvotno sam se osjećala jadno, neuspješno, razočarano. Prošlo me kad sam čula da je beba imala apg 5/7 i da je carski bio potpuno opravdan i po život spasonosan. Beba je bogu hvala ok. Ispalo je da je zdjelica u redu ali je mali imao pupčanu omotanu 3 puta oko vrata i moje tiskanje ga je zapravo gušilo. No, oporavak od carskog bio mi je iscrpljujući. Rana mi je curila 2-3 tjedna, bebu nisam dobila na ruke odmah, nekako sam bila ošamućena 2 dana, slaba mjesec dana. Ipak - drago mi je da sam prošla veliki dio prirodnog poroda i nemam osjećaj "kao da su mi bebu izvadili". No, da sam išla na planirani (ali ne opravdani) carski sugurno bi mi oporavak bio puuno lakši (ne bi išla iscrpljena na operaciju) ali se sigurno ne bi osjećala "kao da sam rodila". Nekako imam feeling da sam odradila, zaslužila.  Liječnik mi je rekao da nema razloga da drugi porod ne bude prirodan i sigurno bi pokušala opet, pa ako zbilja ne ide onda na carski.

----------


## mama njanja

...moj porod nije bio toliko kompliciran, iako sam i ja ležala u box-u 
4 sata. prošla sam i drip i mjerenje otkucaja svaki toliko, tiskanja itd...
ali jednostavno nije išlo, nisam se otvarala , bez ijednog veceg truda prebacili su me u opracionu. jedini bad je bio u tome ,što sam dobrih sat vremena onako pod djelovanjem dripa   :Sad:   ležala i čekala carski, to je jedini kritični trenutak "mog" doživljaja. poslije je sve prošlo ok. 
sve u svemu nemam loše iskustvo nakon carskog, iako opet ponavaljam 
uvijek zagovaram prirodan porod. ne znam kako nekome uopće pada na pamet da traži carski, to se po mojem miošljenju stvarno treba odraditi u krajnjoj nuždi. 

p.s. molim curu koja ima prijevod knjige o carskom ili barem dio knjige da mi pošalje 

pozdrav svim majkama i onima koje će to tek postati!!!!!

ciao!!!

----------


## Rianea

Moje osobno iskustvo-dva traumaticna vaginalna poroda i jedan carsaki (sasvim OK), birala bih opet carski ma koliko god se lose pricalo o njemu.

----------


## Saradadevii

trazeci neke slike carskog na webu, pronasla sam ovo
http://www.caesarean.org.uk/ScarPics.html

nisam zamisljala da to tako izgleda...

----------


## Paulita

> trazeci neke slike carskog na webu, pronasla sam ovo
> http://www.caesarean.org.uk/ScarPics.html
> 
> nisam zamisljala da to tako izgleda...


Moj izgleda baš ružno (ožiljak). Crveno-ljubičasti i debeli. :/ 

A što se tiče načina poroda, uvjerena sam da ću ovog puta roditi što prirodnije, nadam se stolčiću! Moj carski je bio jako traumatičan.

----------


## maria71

> trazeci neke slike carskog na webu, pronasla sam ovo
> http://www.caesarean.org.uk/ScarPics.html
> 
> nisam zamisljala da to tako izgleda...


da nažalost,odvratno je

i nemojte sad skakat na mene ,ja imam jedan takav,samo da odbrojim koji mi je najsličniji

----------


## maria71

slike 6,10 i 11

----------


## mamazika

6, 15, 28 i zadnji - takav je moj (smajli koji bljuje)
Ne znam da li me utješilo ili ukomiralo što vješanje trbuha preko šava nema puno veze s kilama. Mislim, sad mi je manji pritisak da smršavim, ali sam i izgubila svaku nadu u povratak na staro bez noža.
Jeste li možda gledali jučer na nekom satelitskom programu, mislim discovery, o plastičnim operacijama, jedna je imala ogroman trbuh nakon 2 poroda, sredili su je nevjerojatno... ali rekla je da boli puno više od carskog.

----------


## marta

hm, zasto su ti oziljci tako debeli? moja mama je imala histerektomiju s 50 godina i oziljak joj se gotovo ni ne vidi. zar ne bi bilo logicno da kod mladjih ljudi to zarasta bolje?

----------


## Sanjica

Ne znam u čemu je stvar, ima stvarno ružnih ožiljaka...  :Sad:  

Moj je gotovo neprimjetan, na pubičnom dijelu, sad ga jedva pronađem (2,5 godine poslije poroda).  :Smile:

----------


## drndalica

Ne razumijem kakve veze ima je li šav lijep ili ne. To je operacija kao i svaka druga. Kad bi se slikala rodnica nakon poroda onako ukrašena epiziotomijom ili hemeroidima u blizini isto ne bi bio neki prizor. Izgled šava po meni nema nikakve veze s odlukom o tome kako roditi. Šav može ispasti svakojak ovisno o debljini, koži, dlakavosti, pigmentu i koječemu. Isto tako mogli bi strašiti žene da ne rađaju uopće jer eto dobit će obješeni trbuh, strije, hemeroide (i tu bi mogli prikupiti kojekakve slike - eto ideje - usporedimo ispuhane stomake!) . 
Mene je iznenadilo koliko šav nisko stoji (nekoliko centimetara ispod prirodne bikini linije) pa sam dobila sarmicu ispod trbuha (još jedan pregib, kao na slikama). Šav će s vremenom smekšati i izblijediti i izgubiti se u šumi (zbilja je toliko nisko). By the way i curio je onako ljigavo kao na jednoj od slika.
Danas mi je u neku ruku drag jer predstavlja spasonosan izlaz koji je mom   :Saint:   spasio život!

----------


## Saradadevii

> Kad bi se slikala rodnica nakon poroda onako ukrašena epiziotomijom ili hemeroidima u blizini isto ne bi bio neki prizor.


prizor je sasvim ok, osobito par dana nakon poroda; i bez epiziotomije, naravno (to je isto intervencija koja nema vise veze s "prirodnim" vaginalnim porodom), a hemeroidi nisu opca pojava nakon vaginalnog poroda).

Mislim da autori nisu htjeli odaslati poruku da se carski ne bira jer je estetski nepovoljan izbor. Carski se ne bi trebao birati zbog mnogih drugih vaznijih razloga, a kada je neophodan, onda vise nije rijec o izboru i tko onda sisa estetiku...

----------


## Frida

> Kad bi se slikala rodnica nakon poroda onako ukrašena epiziotomijom ili hemeroidima u blizini isto ne bi bio neki prizor.


Ja sam se tuširala ni dvanaest sati nakon poroda i virnula ogledalom dolje nisam mogla izdržati  :Grin:  , mogu reći da nije uopće bilo grozno (nisam imala epi ni hemiće, a jedan vanjski šav je bio neprimjetan).

----------


## drndalica

Ma nemojte me me krivo shvatiti - svaki porod je drugačiji. Moj "carski" šav je curio i bio ljigav. Netko rodi vaginalno pa ne može sjediti mjesecima (što od šava, što od hemerioda). Opet netko rodi carski i oporavi se u roku odmah (zna  jednu takvu) ili rodi vaginalno pa se seksa drugi tjedan bez problema. Stvar jeindividualna i nema baš pravila.
Da se ponovim -DA JE IKAKO BILO MOGUĆE RODITI ŽIVU I ZDRAVU BEBU RODILA BI NAJRADIJE VAGINALNO!! Tu dvojbe nema.
Mislim da za bebu nije ništa teško potrpiti, bilo kakvu estetsku falingu. Mene baš briga kako izgledam glavno da je mali ko bombončić. Kad rodiš fizički izgled pada u drugi plan. Mene baš briga kao izgledam, stvarno.

----------


## Saradadevii

problem je u tome sto se puno carskih radi nepotrebno ili su iatrogene prirode, tj. medicinska intervencija stvori potrebu za carskim.
I sto je pokazano i dokazano da je mogucnost slabijeg zdravlja tijekom zivota povecana kod djece koje su rodjena carskim rezom, osobito onim ugovorenim (jer ukljucuje svojevrsnu indukciju poroda)
to je problem.

----------


## MGrubi

> problem je u tome sto se puno carskih radi nepotrebno ili su iatrogene prirode, tj. medicinska intervencija stvori potrebu za carskim.
> I sto je pokazano i dokazano da je mogucnost slabijeg zdravlja tijekom zivota povecana kod djece koje su rodjena carskim rezom, osobito onim ugovorenim (jer ukljucuje svojevrsnu indukciju poroda)
> to je problem.


potpisujem

----------


## Mamasita

I ja potpisujem ovo sto kaze Saradadevii!
Nakon sto sam rodila carskim rezom doktor koji me porodio dosao me pitati kako nam ide dojenje i naglasio da je za njegovo zdravlje jako bitno da dojimo, bas zato sto je F. rodjen carskim.
Eto barem je nesto pametno rekao!

----------


## Sanjica

Krasno, a pogledajte masu bolnica kod nas, neke žene poslije carskog ne dobiju dijete i po tri dana. Tako me to žalosti, to nije dobro ni za ženu, usporava oporavak, a za dijete da i ne govorim.

Ja sam imala sreće i dobila sam dijete čim sam se probudila, odmah smo se dojili i apsolutno znam da nema razloga da se žena zbog toga odvaja od djeteta.  To bi trebalo hitno promijeniti!  :Sad:

----------


## Paulita

Saradadevii je lijepo napisala. Ovdje se ne govori o zaista potrebnim carskim rezovima.

Moj ožiljak je sličan slikici 4, ali malo deblji i tamnije boje. Danas mi je doktor rekao da sve zavisi o tipu kože. I još me pita da li mi se sviđa ožiljak  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mamasita

> Krasno, a pogledajte masu bolnica kod nas, neke žene poslije carskog ne dobiju dijete i po tri dana. Tako me to žalosti, to nije dobro ni za ženu, usporava oporavak, a za dijete da i ne govorim.


Tako je to kod nas uglavnom...nepotrebnih poroda carskim ko u prici + nepoticanje dojenja = uzas!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## drndalica

To sa dojenjem i mene žesti. Prvo pitanje koje sam čula od sestre bilo je: "Planirate li dojiti ili ne?". Razumijem da mora pitati ali meni je to zvučalo totalno bedasto. Nekako mi se podrazumijeva da žena doji a da je bočica izuzetak koji bi majka sama trebala posebno naglasiti (ne da joj se nudi). Bebu sam dobila čim sam bila u stanju koliko toliko sama ustajati se i podići ju. Nisam mogla dočekati!!! Čudno su me gledali u stilu "Što se patiš kad ne moraš" "Daj bebu u box, uživaj dok možeš". 
Carski "a la carte" i nedojenje iz razloga u stilu "ne da mi se", "seljački je", "boli", "stalno bi jeo"... to mi spada u istu grupu bedastoća.

----------


## Zlato...

Na sveopce zgrazanje ja definitivno NIKAD VISE NEBI RODILA VAGINALNO. Svoje Zlato rodila sam na carski iako sam bila kao i vecina ovdje velika zagovornica prirodnog poroda. Prenjela sam svoje Zlato 11 dana i zadnji dan su me ostavili u bolnici (Sv. Duh) da prenocim i sutradan aako se nista ne pokrene INDUKACIJA. Bila sam otvorene 2 prsta vec 2 tjedna. Citavo popodne i noc sam presetala, moleci dragog Boga da trudovi krenu sami od sebe da ne moram na indukaciju, medjutim nista. U pola 4 ujutro su me digli, prvo ctg, zatim brijanje i klistir i u predradjaonu. u pola 5 su mi aplicirali gel (za smeksavanje kosti grlica maternice) i cekanje. Trudovi su odmah poceli, ali lagani i izdrzljivi. Bili su nejednakog razmaka i intenziteta. U pola osam su me pregledali, nikakav pomak, pa su mi odluculi dati drip na moje sveopce zgrazanje. Nisam nista rekla protiv dripa jer sam i ja zapravo htijela da to sve cim prije zavrsi. Nakon dripa poceli su pravi puno jaci trudovi koji su se poceli ujednacavat i bolit. Setala sam citavo vrijeme nebih li se cim prije otvorila. Oko 9 je dosla vizita koja je zakljucila da sam se otvorila jos 2 prsta (znaci 4) i odlucili su mi prokinuti vodenjak uopce se ne posavjetovavsi samnom. Vec su mi ga prokinuli kad sam shvatila sto se dogadja. Kad sam pitala zasto, dobila sam odgovor da ce sada porod ici puno brze i da sam do 12h gotova.  Wow :D Ja presretna, (prvorotkinja sam) zovem muza da dodje jer sam ja brzo gotova, i neka ponese loptu. Suprug i citava obitelj dolazi, donjeli mi loptu, malo sam popricala s njima, oni malo s doktorom i doktor im je rekao da sam do podneva gotova. Kad je iscurio drip,ja skakucem po lopti, trudove lakse podnosim i iscekujem. U 12 dolazi doktor da me pregleda. Nista! I dalje na istom. Nova doza dripa i ponovno apliciranje gela. Sad vec postaje JAKO bolno i zbog toga jer ne mogu setat nego moram lezat zbog dripa i gela. Mojima su u 12 rekli da sam za 2h gotova. Trazim epiduralnu, jel su bolovi nemoguci, i naravno, nema epiduralne vise,, ravnatelj bolnice zabranio! Oko 20h moji su vec posizili od brige i mole doktora da mi da epidurlnu, da cemo platit! Odmahne glavom i suti. Moji to shvacaju kao nemoze. I tako je to trajalo...do 22:00 navecer. Trudovi su bili neizdrzljivi, bez ikakvog razmaka, jedan za drugim, povracala sam, nisam mogla ni poruke procitat od bolova. Dolazi doktor i kaze jos jedan drip, a ja: "Niste normalni, vodite me na carski, nemogu vise to izdrzati". On kaze da ce se posavjetovati pa ce se vratiti. Eto ga nazad sa citavom gardom doktora, pregledavaju me jedan po jedan, i to u najjacim trudovima. Ja im govorim: "tu sam od pola pet ujutro, od onda me peru trudovi, dobila sam vec 2x gel, 3xdrip, a otvorila sam se samo 2 prsta citavo to vrijeme. Sad sve i da se u sljedecih pola sata otvorim do kraja, ja vise nemam snage za izgon" Kad je doktor cuo da sam tu od pola 5 poludio je. Zakljucak: HITAN CARSKI. Zovu anesteziolioga. Moj osjecaj: olaksanje. I tako u 23h me sele u drugu salu. Daju mi spinalnu, ne osjecam nista od visine grudi pa nanize. Popuno budna i svjesna svega oko sebe. Trudovi kao crobnim stapicem nestaju i sve je divno i krasno. Doktor i anestezilog me vode koz citavu proceduru, sve mi objasnjavaju sto rade. Sad me rezu, sad rezu posteljicu, sad su dosli do glavice, beba ima gustu crnu kosicu, sad cejoj polako izvuci glavicu pa idu ramena i rukice, pa evo i trbuscica, fino je bucmasta, trbuscic joj je pun, nece tako brzo biti gladna, evo i nogice, opa dugacka je, i evo je, samo da prerezemo pupkovinu (moje Zlato vec dreci-a ja se rastapam od srece) i mozete zagrliti svoju kcer. Sve je trajalo otrpilike 5-10 min. Kad sam ju vidjela rastopila sam se totalno. Zagrlila sam ju, izljubila i onda su ju odnesli. Rekli su mi da joj je apagar 10/10 i bila sam presretna. Onda su mi savjetovali da si malo odspavam, da se odmorim dok me oni sasiju i izvade posteljicu i pristala sam, ali pod uvjetom da mi jos poslje pokazu bebu jednom. Dali su mi neku pikicu i zaspala sam na 40 min, kad sam se probudila, sve je bilo gotovo i vec su me vozili u sobu. Tamo su mi jos jednom donjeli moje Zlato na par min i nakon toga sam zaspala. Drugi dan kad su nosili bebe na dojenje i nisu mi donjeli moje Zlato, htijela sam svisnut od jada. Kad sam pitala zasto, rekli su mi da se prvo moram oporaviti od carskog poroda nekoliko dana, pa da cu tek onda kad cu moci normalno hodati i brinuti se za sebe da cu onda dobiti dijete. Bila sam uzasnuta jer sam pod svaku cijenu zeljela dojiti i objasnila sam im to i koliko mi je vazno da je beba uz mene pa je sestra pozvala doktora koji me pregledao i dao odobronje da me vec isti dan probaju ici iz kreveta i da sutradan mogu dobiti bebu na dojenje. Medjutim nisam bila zadovoljna i trazila sam ju da mi ju daju odmah. Neznam ni sama kome moram zahvaliti na tome ali tu istu vecer su mi ju dali na tri sata. Vec drugi dan sam hodala bez problema, a nakon 6 dana, po izlasku iz bolnice sam bila kao nova. Kao da nisam ni rodila. A kamo li na carski. Cure koje su bile samnom u sobi nakon poroda i koje su rodile vaginalno, bile su u gorem stanju od mene. Zbog savova nisu mogle ni sjediti ni jesti, s teskocama i mukotrpnim bolovima su nosile svoje bebace kad ih je trebalo umiriti, a ja...bez problema. Nisu mi se mogli nacuditi. Rez mi je mali, tanki, vodoravni skroz nisko, pa mogu nositi sto god zelim i kupace bez ikakvih nedoumica. Konci su bili resorbilni (neznam dal je to prava rijec) pa mi ih nisu morali vaditi, a oporavak brži od vecine djevojaka koje su rodile vaginalno. Beba mi je izgledala prekrasno, nimalo nije bila izmucena, bez ogrebotina i modrica koje su zadobile bebaci od cimerica koji su morali proci kroz porodjajni kanal. Da sam to sve znala prije, ne bih se mucila prirodnim porodom. Znam da svaka žena individualna i da svakoj porod protjece drugacije, ali kad se odlucim za sljedece dijete ja definitvno idem na dogovor za carski.

----------


## zrinka

ah

da su tvoje cimerice imale prirodno porod bile bi u puno boljem stanju...
svaki vaginalni porod nije prirodni

da nisu imale epiziotomiju i sl bile bi ko 'nove'...

nikad necu zaboraviti jednu mamu s foruma koja je rodila doma u svedskoj i sutradan sjela za volan u autu 

nijedna s carski to ne moze...

a svako m na volju

ja vjerujem da ako joj se pusti i ako ide sve ok, nema bolje od onog kako je priroda zamislila...
nitko me ne moze u supotno uvjeriti...

moje tijelo ima negdje zapisano kako roditi, kako dojiti i sl

----------


## drndalica

Htjela bi sebe malo ispraviti - PRVENSTVENO HTJELA BI RODITI PRIRODNO. U tome je bit  - nije svaki vaginalni prirodan. U potpunosti shvaćam traumu prouzročenu induciranim porodom. Moje otvaranje bilo je većim dijelom uspješno zahvaljujući mojim trudovima. Bez obzira na to prokinut mi je vodenjak i dobila sam drip. Poslijednji sati kad sam bila puna dripa bili su UŽASNI. Priznajem da sam u jednom trenutku izustila "napravite carski, ne želim da mi mučite dijete" (mene je majka rodila vakuumom pa me bilo strah). Odahnula sam kad mi je rečeno "moramo na carski" - ali kad sam se probudila stisao me osjećaj krivnje. Srećom anestezija je bila potpuna. Kažem srećom jer apgar je bio 5/7 i najbolje da sam još morala gledati kako mi oživljavaju dijete.
Jedno je zazivanje carskog kad si u paklu induciranog poroda, a nešto sasvim drugo kad se isto traži iz komocije i glupih predrasuda!!

----------


## MGrubi

> .
> Jedno je zazivanje carskog kad si u paklu induciranog poroda, a nešto sasvim drugo kad se isto traži iz komocije i glupih predrasuda!!


potpisujem

----------


## TinnaZ

> male trudove (največi trud je bio 60 od max 100!), uska zdjelica, velika beba (3750g; 52cm!), nisam se otvarala gotovo ništa, pa je to bio razlog


, mislim koji razlozi   :Mad:  .
Kaj da kažem, sve isto kod mene, prenijela, inzistiranje na indukciji, ja odbila, kad je krenulo otvarala se sporo, trudovi lagani, "uska zdjelica", beba velika (4550gr); ok vidjeli oni da je iapk krenulo prirodno, da su im one ideje za indukciju bile   :Razz:  , ali opet nisu zadovoljni, sad bi oni malo to ubrzali, malo dripeka, malo gela, malo prokidanja vodenjaka - opet ja kažem hvala ne bih, dajte me pustie na miru da se porodim.
I zamisli čuda - porodila se ja, čujem komentare -da se je išlo čačkati, tko zna kako bi to sve završilo, kakva velika beba, sreća da je ispalo tako- (nitko nije znao veličinu bebe, niti se sjetio provjeriti, ali su se sjetili non stop nešto "nutkati).

I čitam ovo, sve mi se stislo u želucu, netko te probudi u mrklu noć iz sna i kaže "ajmo na kalvariju". Pa tko bi normalan i očekivao da se nakon toga porodiš normalno.



> U pola 4 ujutro su me digli, prvo ctg, zatim brijanje i klistir i u predradjaonu. u pola 5 su mi aplicirali gel (za smeksavanje kosti grlica maternice) i cekanje

----------


## Sanjica

TinnaZ, i sama si na nekoliko mjesta u svom postu spomenula riječ "sreća".
Sve je to lijepo što si napisala i tvoja priča se vrlo lijepo završila.
Ali postoje žene koje su imale isti takav scenarij, i svoje trudove i "usku" zdjelicu i veliku bebu...ali faktor sreće kod njih je izostao. I njihove bebe nisu preživjele. Ili ostale žive s posljedicama po svoje zdravlje.

Takve žene većinom ne posjećuju ove forume, one imaju svoje zatvorene forume na kojima se otvaraju puno teže teme i pišu puno tužnije priče.

Nijedna krajnost nije dobra, kako carski rez treba biti krajnji zahvat u zaista opravdanim slučajevima, tako ne treba ni previše glorificirati prirodan porod pod svaku cijenu.

Nekada, dok se nisu djeca porađala na carski, bila je puno veća smrtnost djece, a bome i rodilja. I njima su se događale komplikacije i nije sve išlo super prirodno. Tj. išlo je prirodno, samo s kakvim posljedicama ako je došlo do komplikacija?

Što više razmišljam o svemu ovome to više dolazim do spoznaje da je porođaj jedna takva lutrija, kocka, velika životna igra u kojoj je sve, baš sve moguće.

----------


## Strippy

Prvo vas sve lijepo pozdravljam!   :Smile:   Pratim ovaj forum već nekoliko mjeseci, ali evo tek sad sam se registrirala. Sve pohvale, jer sam tu puno toga saznala i naučila i vjerujem da će i dalje biti tako. Novopečena sam mama - moja mala Laura je stara svega 2 tjedna. Da ne idem previše off topic... moje iskustvo glede sekcije: naime, Laura je rođena carskim rezom koji je bio planiran (tjedan dana prije termina) jer je beba bila okrenuta na zadak. Kad sam saznala da ću morati na sekciju bila sam žalosna jer sam se pripemala za prirodan porod i ne moram vam ni reći koliko me je bilo strah - zafrkavala sam anesteziologa da bum se ja onesvjestila čim vidim iglu pa mi anestezija neće ni trebati.   :Razz:   Anyway, sve je prošlo zbilja jako, jako dobro - dobila sam spinalnu anesteziju tako da sam bila budna cijelo vrijeme i čula prvi plač svoje malene i odmah ju vidjela. To je bio neopisiv doživljaj!   :Heart:  A oporavak nakon sekcije? Moram priznati da sam očekivala (i bojala se) da će biti puno teži - prva 2 dana su najgora, ali nakon bolnog i mučnog prvog ustajanja, svakim danom je sve bolje i bolje i evo, nakon 2 tjedna, uopće nemam osjećaj da sam operirana. Ne bih da me se krivo shvati - ne zagovaram ja ovaj način rađanja, ali želim reći da u nekim situacijama je to bolji izbor i za majku i za dijete. Ne želim ni pomisliti što bi bilo da sam išla rađati vaginalno bebu tešku 3650g okrenutu na zadak. Sigurno bi se obje dobrano napatile i pitanje kako bi to završilo.

----------


## Saradadevii

Ovo je izvadak iz prijevoda dijela poglavlja koji govori o Dvojbenim indikacijama za carski rez (dakle, onima koje nisu nuzne, ali se koriste kao razlog za carski), iz knjige The Caesarean, Michela Odenta, koji ce biti uskoro objavljen na portalu

"*Položaj zatkom (engl. breech presentation) predstavlja najtipičniji primjer kako, jedna objavljena studija, gotovo preko noći, može utjecati na praksu rađanja diljem svijeta*. Bez da imalo pojednostavljujemo, možemo tvrditi da je prekretnica u povijesti porođaja na zadak bila u listopadu 2000. godine Na taj je dan, britanski časopis Lancet, jedan od najprestižnijih medicinskih časopisa na svijetu, objavio rezultate opsežnog istraživanja koji je obuhvatio 121 bolnicu u 26 država svijeta. Ovo je istraživanje imala veliku znanstvenu vrijednost zato što je bilo napravljeno po načelu slučajnog odabira ispitivačke skupine, što znači da su ždri****m istraživači podijelili populaciju trudnica u dvije grupe (engl. randomised control trial). Na taj način su mogli uspoređivati ishode poroda  planiranog carskog reza i ishode planiranog vaginalnog poroda. Istraživali su samo potpuni položaj zatkom i nepotpuni položaj zatkom Nepotpuni položaj zatkom (engl.frank breech) znači da je guza predležeća čest, kukovi su  savinuti, a nožice ispružene u koljenima. Potpuni položaj zatkom (engl. complete breech) znači da su i kukovi i nožice savinuti, ali nožice nisu ispod bebine guze. Položaj nogama (engl. footling presentation), u kojemu se jedna ili obje noge nalaze ispod guze, bili su isključeni iz ovog istraživanja. 
Evo kako su autori ovog istraživanja saželi svoje zaključke: «Za dijete koje se rađa u terminu i u položaju je zatka, planirani carski rez je bolji nego planirani vaginalni porod, a ozbiljne komplikacije kod majke slične u obje skupine.»
*Kao rezultat ovog istraživanja teško je danas naći porodničara koji će prihvatiti odgovornost za porod bebe na zadak vaginalnim putem.* Rutinski pristup je taj da se pokuša preokrenuti dijete 3 ili 4 tjedna prije termina. Ako to ne uspije, predlaže se planirani carski rez. 
*Uzmemo li u obzir rasprostranjenu zabludu vezanu uz fiziologiju rađanja, moramo prihvatiti činjenicu da ,ako je dijete u položaju zatkom, danas je uglavnom bolje roditi carskim rezom nego pokušati vaginalnim putem u prisutnosti neiskusnog i prestrašenog medicinskog osoblja*. To će tako vjerojatno još dugo ostati, *sve dok se temeljne potrebe rodilja, osobito potreba za privatnošću, ponovo ne pronađu i počnu uvažavati.* Postoje žene koje prihvaćaju carski rez, ali intuitivno ili racionalno osjećaju *da bi bilo povoljnije za bebu da se sačeka početak trudova.* Ovaj stav dijele i mnogi pedijatri koji ističu da su rizici od tegoba dišnih putova manji nakon carskog reza učinjenog nakon početka spontanih trudova. Moramo imati na umu da je navodna prednost bolničkog rađanja mogućnost izvođenja operacije u bilo koje vrijeme dana ili noći. Obično se tvrdi da je hitni carski rez povezan s više komplikacija kod majke nego dogovoreni carski rez. *Ali carski rez nakon što porod već započne (eng. in-labour caesarean)  treba se jasno razlučiti od hitnog carskog reza (engl.  emergency caesarean).*

*Danas moramo također misliti na žene koje, unatoč svim protivljenjima, žele izbjeći carski rez i pokušati vaginalnim putem*. Mislim da je korisno proslijediti neka jednostavna pravila koja sam postupno usvojio *prisustvujući tristotinjak porođaja na zadak vaginalnim putem (uključujući i dva poroda  na zadak koja su se dogodila kod kuće):* 

•	Najbolje moguće okruženje za porod jest ono koje isključuje prisutnost bilo koje druge osobe, osim iskusne, majčinski brižne, tihe i samozatajne babice koja se ne boji poroda na zadak. 
•	Prvo porođajno doba je ispit, proba. Ako je taj dio poroda bez zapreka, moguć je lagan i brz vaginalni porod. Ako je prva faza duga i teška, treba izabrati carski rez bez odgode, prije točke na kojoj više nema povratka. 
•	Budući je prvo porođajno doba proba, važno je da se umjetno ne olakšava, bilo lijekovima, bilo uranjanjem u vodu. 
•	Nakon točke bez povratka,* privatnost ostaje ključna stvar.* Prioritet je učiniti porod jednostavnim i brzim koliko god je to moguće. Čak i slušanje otkucaja srca je beskorisno  i kontraproduktivno ometanje. Osnovni cilj trebao bi biti stvaranje uvjeta za snažan refleks istiskivanja fetusa. 
•	Nešto više odvažnosti dopušteno kod potpunog položaja na zadak (engl. frank breech) nego kod ostalih oblika položaja na zadak. 

Strategije usvojene za porod na zadak imaju značajne učinke na ukupni postotak carskog reza, jer položaj na zadak predstavlja oko 3% svih poroda.

----------

